# Girl Trouble



## DGMPhotography

First, today is my birthday... yayyyy.

Now, you guys have been really helpful to me in terms of photography and I really appreciate everything you do. This is a great community. 

I'm struggling with this girl. She's really cool, gorgeous, and we had been flirting like a month over text.... 

I know, I know -_-

Anyway, we had our first date the other night and the restaurant wouldn't take my card so she ended up paying....... needless to say I felt pretty bad, and when you're feeling bad you're not much in the mood to be awesome. So we talked a little before heading to the movie which we were late to... and she drove. 

I know.

And it took me about an hour and a half to finally put my arm around her. She accepted.

Then we went back to her apartment and some other people were there so we all just hung out. Then, eventually, with a hug, I left. The next day she wouldn't answer my text. And then she cancelled on getting milkshakes at midnight for my birthday. And now she has told me she wants to get to know me as a person before anything else, so we hang out in groups and stuff. 

I guess there's still a chance, and I really want there to be. What do you think?


----------



## jwbryson1

Leave her alone and if she's interested, she'll come back.  Otherwise, zillions of fishies in the sea...


----------



## runnah

Text her photos of your penis so she knows what she is missing.


----------



## manaheim

Play it cool and casual.  She'll come back as long as you don't appear to want it too much.

That said, my experience is that the ones that only come around when you act like you don't need them aren't the keepers.


----------



## runnah

manaheim said:


> Play it cool and casual.  She'll come back as long as you don't appear to want it too much.



Too late, he has been friendzoned. At this point you only have Hail Mary plays left.


----------



## manaheim

I once had a girl who I chased for years.  Was totally given the "friendzone" thing, so I played it off like it was no biggie and barely gave her the time of day.  In a little while it sparked her interest, and she agreed to a date.  She broke up with me before we even went out.  No biggie. I blew it off.  A month later, she agreed to a date and we dated for two weeks and then she broke it off again.  No biggie, says I, and played it cool.  A few months later we connected again and dated for a year.

In the end this girl was not really the girl for me, but I wanted to make it work and I did... primarily just on appearing confident.  Mind you... all that time I was going out of my mind wanting to be with this girl.

It's all how you play it.


----------



## Robin_Usagani

I have no advice.  I have been out of the game way too long.


----------



## DarkShadow

Thats the first mistake right there not having the funds to pay for the date.Always Have cash on hand, anything can go wrong with Credit Cards.I went through quite a few women before meeting my sole mate married to her now for 15 years. The more I played her off the more she chased me.If it's meant to be it will happen and if not move on to the next.


----------



## Derrel

I think you just got a trial membership in the Friendzone club. The way you described how the date went make me think she's really interested more in a guy who can pick up tabs more so than in you per se. I could be wrong, we don;t have too many details, but it sounds like she's backpedaling furiously at this point. So...


----------



## Designer

Gee, Daryl, I don't know you, and I'm certainly not an expert, but I think you need to get your money situation well sorted out, and then send her flowers.  Not some cheap bouquet, either.  The following week, send her some really nice candy.  The week after that, send two tickets to a play or something like that and your phone number.  That is all.  If she invites you to go with her, then you're golden.  If not, then forget it.


----------



## Trever1t

Did you pay her back for the dinner? That'd be my first move. Apologize (even if not your fault) for putting her in that situation and give her what she spent. Then a day to think about what a good man you are...and then ask her to meet for a coffee or juice whatever.


----------



## pgriz

Can't help you on the personal experience front, as I've got really lucky about 30+ years ago, and hope to keep her interested for another 30 years or so.  However, playing sounding-board for my three daughters, it seems that many guys (and I am not saying it relates to you at all), are too interested in themselves (and their toys), and not enough in the relationship.  Many guys are not "context-aware", in that they do not adapt their behaviour/clothes to the situation at hand.  My daughters don't want to be either pushed or dragged - so some one who walks with them at their pace, and senses enough to slow down or speed up as the situation presents itself, will convey a much better impression than someone who's into his own ideas of how he wants things to go, and is not willing to adapt.  It's about respect, building of trust, knowing and respecting the boundaries, and making the other person WANT to be with them.  The reciprocal is also true - if your prospective partner is more concerned about appearances and expresses little interest in you as a person, then there's not much common ground on which you can build something. 

In sales, the key is to create desire in your prospect for whatever it is that you are selling, and make the cost of acquisition seem like a bargain.  The dating game's not much different.


----------



## wyogirl

I'm pretty sure everyone who replied to you is male (I may be mistaken)... so take it from a female:
You are out dude and she is trying to not be bi...uh witchy about it.  That isn't to say that you cant recover from the disaster of your first date though.

First dates are a real make or break.  I almost didn't give my husband a second date because he wore really ugly shoes on the first date...
I know that's low and shallow sounding but its the truth.  My friend had to talk me into another date, which went way better (obviously).

So, if you can, get a friend to talk you up, maybe a second date will be better.  But don't hang out in the friend zone.... if you do, you won't get out of it.  If you can't get a second date, just walk away and act cool.  It may make her crazy enough to ask you out.  And if it doesn't, go find another fish.


----------



## 480sparky

Papa always said, "_If it's got tits or tires, you're gonna have trouble with it_."


----------



## wyogirl

480sparky said:


> Papa always said, "_If it's got tits or tires, you're gonna have trouble with it_."


Papa was a smart man!!


----------



## DarkShadow

480sparky said:


> Papa always said, "_If it's got tits or tires, you're gonna have trouble with it_."


LOL. Papa is or was a wise man.Hopefully there not to inflated.:lmao:


----------



## runnah

wyogirl said:


> I'm pretty sure everyone who replied to you is male (I may be mistaken)... so take it from a female:
> You are out dude and she is trying to not be bi...uh witchy about it.  That isn't to say that you cant recover from the disaster of your first date though.
> 
> First dates are a real make or break.  I almost didn't give my husband a second date because he wore really ugly shoes on the first date...
> I know that's low and shallow sounding but its the truth.  My friend had to talk me into another date, which went way better (obviously).
> 
> So, if you can, get a friend to talk you up, maybe a second date will be better.  But don't hang out in the friend zone.... if you do, you won't get out of it.  If you can't get a second date, just walk away and act cool.  It may make her crazy enough to ask you out.  And if it doesn't, go find another fish.



This. You had a chance a blew it. Learn from it. 

The last thing you want to do is act desperate and pathetic. That is a stinky cologne that turns off all woman. Despite all the equality talk women ultimately want a strong and confident man.


----------



## Braineack

So apparently you checked no on the "has photography ever gotten you laid" thread


----------



## DGMPhotography

Thanks for the feedback, y'all.... I like Trever's idea of paying her back in some way.. what do the ladies think of this?


----------



## Braineack

i would absolutely, as a manly man, pay her back completely, in full, for dinner and anything else she might have paid for.


----------



## wyogirl

As a lady, it wouldn't earn you any points by paying me back.  Its better to try and take her out again and make a better impression.  If I have already written you off and you come and try to pay me back, it just makes you look stupid.  I would tell you to keep the money.  Because it wasn't about the money, it was about the experience.  And frankly it sounds like the experience sucked.


----------



## BlackSheep

Yeah, I agree ^. If you try to pay her back, then that first date turns into a situation more like when 2 friends or co-workers go out for dinner, and one forgets their wallet. 

Send her flowers instead.


----------



## runnah

DGMPhotography said:


> Thanks for the feedback, y'all.... I like Trever's idea of paying her back in some way.. what do the ladies think of this?



You didn't pay her back already?!?!?!?


----------



## Kazooie

If it's any consolation, I found out that the guy I like was at the state fair with someone yesterday. :er:


----------



## Trever1t

I am a man and as such can't think like a woman but IF...IF you only meet her to give her the $ she had to shell out and walk away smiling there's nothing bad she can say about you. No way I'd let her have the ability to say I made her pay for dinner!


----------



## Low_Sky

Completely outside of the date or romantic context, you were unable to pay for something you had intended to pay for, and someone else covered for you.  Whether it was a man, woman or elephant, pay that person back promptly.  That's just the right thing to do.  If this date had gone well she'd be telling you something like "take me out next weekend so you can pay me back."  But, it sounds like it didn't go well, and being able to pick up the check probably wouldn't have fixed that.  

Make arrangements to pay her back.  Don't even think about turning it into a second date or shot at redemption.  If she tries to refuse, insisting that "Mama raised me better than that" usually works for me in such situations.  Carry on with life as though this event hasn't phased you at all, and if there is an opportunity for the two of you to try it again later, then that opportunity will present itself.  Right now you are "a guy" she went on a date with.  If you reimburse her for dinner and aren't awkward about it, you might even become that "nice, but unfortunate guy" she went on a date with.  Don't become a "desperate/awkward/needy" guy.

Good luck!  There are other fish in the sea.  Throw your line back out.  You might catch one of them, or this one might come back for another bite.  Who knows.


----------



## Derrel

Here's a lesson from a guy old enough to be your father: when you take a woman out on a date, make sure you have some actual CASH in your wallet,enough for dinner, drinks, transportation home via taxi or train,etc. if needed in case of (cough, cough). Have plenty of gas in YOUR tank, which presupposes that you have a tank in which to put gasoline. And be on time, both arriving and at getting to the date's destination and any after-events. Failing in all three areas is just not going to win you...anything.

Paying her back after a night where she fulfilled the traditional masculine role (right or wrong, that's what happened...) is probably not going to have any positive effect for you and whatever 'relationship' could come out of this. From my point of view, admittedly a traditional America male's point of view, your date was an emasculating experience.


----------



## Tailgunner

wyogirl said:


> ... so take it from a female:
> You are out dude and she is trying to not be bi...uh witchy about it.



This^^


----------



## 480sparky

Trever1t said:


> ..........there's nothing bad she can say about you...........




But she still will.  :er:

Everyone at work, her gym, her art class, her FaceSpace and MyBook friends and her mother already have heard what an evil, terrible, awful person she dated once.


----------



## tts

Happy Birthday :mrgreen: sorry don't have much advise but stay confident and don't seem desperate!


----------



## ronlane

Probably should just let this one go. Oh and while you are at it go over here and vote NO.


----------



## Rob99

DGMPhotography said:


> Thanks for the feedback, y'all.... I like Trever's idea of paying her back in some way.. what do the ladies think of this?



Fck her sister.


----------



## The_Traveler

Rob99 said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, y'all.... I like Trever's idea of paying her back in some way.. what do the ladies think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fck her sister.
Click to expand...


a totally classless remark.


----------



## runnah

The_Traveler said:


> a totally classless remark.



Yup, she might not even have a sister.


----------



## Derrel

runnah said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> a totally classless remark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, she might not even have a sister.
Click to expand...


And her sister has probably already heard a bunch of trash talk about you too, so...I would not expect to get anywhere with her sister either.


----------



## Dinardy

A girl did this to me once, kind of, I honestly thought she was the one. 
We would stay connected from dawn to the late hours of the night. Both leading very busy lives but would make an effort daily (almost hourly) to stay connected. 
She lived 400 miles (while finishing up at school) away but it didn't matter. 
We loved the same music, and would swap tracks and albums on a daily basis. She loved photography, she would paint, was a *dancer* the PG kind. 
We went on about 5-6 successful "dates" I thought I did EVERYTHING right... somethings wrong but she didn't seem to mind.
The first kiss was textbook. Cold winter night in an empty parking lot.
 I thought I had her, I was ready to pack my bags and move to a college town.
Met her parents on a few separate occasions, they seemed to like me.
But then, she stopped replying to my texts, phone calls, she became busy. Fabricating excuses that I didn't believe. 
I was heart broken.

Fast forward one month I somehow ended up at a New years party with her best friend. 
Setup by my friend
We ended up clicking, moving in together, having two daughters.
The woman I ended up settling with is not the woman I imagined myself being with, AT ALL, but I love her to death and wouldn't trade her in for anyone.
She's definitely the one I was meant to be with, she tolerates me well lol
Life is full of surprises.

The girl I thought was the one still hates me. Maybe she did care...

Hang in there broham.


----------



## gsgary

No chance she wanted rampent sex and you didnt have it in you so she is letting you down gently


----------



## The_Traveler

There is no such thing as 'the one'.
It didn't work, pay what you owe with no ulterior scheme and just move on.


----------



## kathyt

I honestly wouldn't pay her back at this point. I think the damage is done. Didn't you have another credit card, or like Derrel said....some cash? I think first impressions are kinda important especially since it sounds like you were pretty keen on her. I don't know maybe I am old fashioned when it comes to first dates, but I would be kinda bummed too. Why was she driving and you didn't pick her up? If this would have happened on the second date it probably wouldn't have been such a big deal because you would have already established some creditability, but the first???


----------



## gsgary

You ****ed up get over it


----------



## ratssass

Dear Abbey...I'm Confused...



Rob99 said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, y'all.... I like Trever's idea of paying her back in some way.. what do the ladies think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fck her sister.
Click to expand...


...._thats funny.......i don't care who ya are!! _


...i was gonna say slap her on the azz,and tell her to make you a sammich,at the next social event.


----------



## Heitz

Here's the answer:  Next time you're in a group setting with other girls, flirt BIG TIME with a girl that is less attractive than she is.  It will drive her crazy because 1) you appear to no longer be interested in her and 2) this obviously less attractive girl is getting all your attention, and she gets none.

I know it sounds counter-intuitive, but it works.


----------



## runnah

Note to self: never go on here for relationship advice.


----------



## ratssass

...i like turtles......but i always bring cash


         (ok,i'm done...and I apologize)


----------



## ShaneF

Pay her back with a check thats going to bounce 

Bitches be crazy yo!!

jk, i agree pay her back for your own self respect.  And move on, if she wants anything to do with she will let you know.


----------



## 480sparky

If you love her, let her go.

If she comes back to you, that means no one else wanted her.


----------



## jwbryson1

How about offering her a $100 pre-paid Visa card for her troubles?  

Or, what about switching teams and playing catcher for awhile? 

Just sayin'...

(let the flames begin...)


----------



## manicmike

Best advice I can give is just move on. Don't bother paying her back. Just cut ties and move on.


----------



## sm4him

Well, it's been so long since I had a date, or even had a guy flirt with me, I'm not sure I remember anything about it--BUT:

1. Paying her back. If you were going to do this, it needed to be the VERY next day.  By now, that train has left the station.  On the other hand--did you TELL her you'd pay her back? If so, then DO it. It'll be awkward, and it won't make things a bit better, but if you SAID you'd pay her back, you gotta follow through.
2. I agree with Derrel about the lack of leadership you showed on the date. You had no cash--sure, you expected to use your card, but ALWAYS have a backup plan! Second, she drove--do you not own a car?  Third, you were late to the movie--were you just not paying attention to the time? And fourth, and possibly most important: I suspect that, when the incident happened with the card, YOU, feeling bad about it, contributed *greatly* to the rest of the night being awkward. 
So, let me give a tip: HUMOR goes a VERY, VERY long way to defuse an awkward situation. I'm not saying laugh it off and act like it was no big deal, but DO take it in stride. 
3. RELAX!  Don't sweat the small stuff.
If you really like this girl, and want a chance with her--just take it slow, but don't allow yourself to be relegated to the Friendzone (so THAT's what they call it these days, huh?). Send her a card just to say you're thinking of her. Leave a bouquet of flowers and some chocolate at her door--just find little romantic-but-not-overly-so gestures to say that you are interested in her as more than a friend.  Then she will either warm up and go out with you again, or she won't. If she won't--well, why would YOU want a girl who isn't interested in YOU?

My oldest son tends to make his "girl of my dreams" choices based on one criteria: She seems to like me. But as I've told him over and over, if SHE does not see great value in WHO YOU ARE, then she is not right for you.
Sounds to me like this girl, so far, is missing the value of YOU.  Find someone who will value you.


----------



## 412 Burgh

Single life = More Photography Gear

I'm however in a committed relationship and she smacks me every time I drool over BH's website


----------



## DGMPhotography

kathythorson said:


> I honestly wouldn't pay her back at this point. I think the damage is done. Didn't you have another credit card, or like Derrel said....some cash? I think first impressions are kinda important especially since it sounds like you were pretty keen on her. I don't know maybe I am old fashioned when it comes to first dates, but I would be kinda bummed too. Why was she driving and you didn't pick her up? If this would have happened on the second date it probably wouldn't have been such a big deal because you would have already established some creditability, but the first???



I don't have a car... Or license


----------



## kathyt

DGMPhotography said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly wouldn't pay her back at this point. I think the damage is done. Didn't you have another credit card, or like Derrel said....some cash? I think first impressions are kinda important especially since it sounds like you were pretty keen on her. I don't know maybe I am old fashioned when it comes to first dates, but I would be kinda bummed too. Why was she driving and you didn't pick her up? If this would have happened on the second date it probably wouldn't have been such a big deal because you would have already established some creditability, but the first???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a car... Or license
Click to expand...

We better start another thread for this one.  I would go get a license, a car, and then go get your girl! Or are you just really young? Maybe I am just assuming your older. Maybe you just turned 16? Heck if I know!


----------



## DGMPhotography

I actually just turned 20  

My dad never let me get my license when I was younger. I should be getting my license in the next week or so, and a car shortly after.

So here's my plan...

Get the license, get the car. Just be cool in the meantime. Then leave flowers on her doorstep and see what happens from there.


----------



## mishele

I would say "no" to the flowers. Move on. Soooo many ladies out there, find one that feels exactly the same way you do.


----------



## DGMPhotography

sm4him said:


> Well, it's been so long since I had a date, or even had a guy flirt with me, I'm not sure I remember anything about it--BUT:
> 
> 1. Paying her back. If you were going to do this, it needed to be the VERY next day.  By now, that train has left the station.  On the other hand--did you TELL her you'd pay her back? If so, then DO it. It'll be awkward, and it won't make things a bit better, but if you SAID you'd pay her back, you gotta follow through.
> 2. I agree with Derrel about the lack of leadership you showed on the date. You had no cash--sure, you expected to use your card, but ALWAYS have a backup plan! Second, she drove--do you not own a car?  Third, you were late to the movie--were you just not paying attention to the time? And fourth, and possibly most important: I suspect that, when the incident happened with the card, YOU, feeling bad about it, contributed *greatly* to the rest of the night being awkward.
> So, let me give a tip: HUMOR goes a VERY, VERY long way to defuse an awkward situation. I'm not saying laugh it off and act like it was no big deal, but DO take it in stride.
> 3. RELAX!  Don't sweat the small stuff.
> If you really like this girl, and want a chance with her--just take it slow, but don't allow yourself to be relegated to the Friendzone (so THAT's what they call it these days, huh?). Send her a card just to say you're thinking of her. Leave a bouquet of flowers and some chocolate at her door--just find little romantic-but-not-overly-so gestures to say that you are interested in her as more than a friend.  Then she will either warm up and go out with you again, or she won't. If she won't--well, why would YOU want a girl who isn't interested in YOU?
> 
> My oldest son tends to make his "girl of my dreams" choices based on one criteria: She seems to like me. But as I've told him over and over, if SHE does not see great value in WHO YOU ARE, then she is not right for you.
> Sounds to me like this girl, so far, is missing the value of YOU.  Find someone who will value you.



1. I didn't promise to pay her back so I guess I won't be doing that. I'll just have to make it up with something awesome.
2. You are right, I do not own a car. We were late cause we here having fun talking, albeit (as you said) I was feeling a little bad so it's wasn't as great as perhaps it could have been. I like the humor suggestion... will have to keep that in mind. 
3. Thanks. You're right, I will take that into consideration and formulate my master plan. 

Thanks so much for the advice.


----------



## SCraig

DGMPhotography said:


> 1. I didn't promise to pay her back so I guess I won't be doing that. I'll just have to make it up with something awesome.


There is no power on Earth that could prevent me from paying that back.


----------



## mishele

You didn't offer in anyway to pay her back or make it up to her? layball:


----------



## vintagesnaps

Sounds like you asked her out but she ended up having to take responsibility for much of the date... I agree, I don't know that I'd offer to pay her back at this point, maybe you'll be able to think of a way to do something thoughtful and considerate for her instead. Or it could be that this just wouldn't have ended up being a good match and maybe it'll be best to move on and find someone else out there for you. 

Hope you had a Happy Birthday today.


----------



## amolitor

Diagnosing relationships over the internet is one of the most futile acts ever.

You know the situation better than some bunch of twits on the internet. Follow your nose, don't be a *****, and don't lie to yourself.


----------



## DGMPhotography

mishele said:


> You didn't offer in anyway to pay her back or make it up to her? layball:



I told her I'd make it up to her.


----------



## runnah

This your first rodeo cowboy?


----------



## Tailgunner

DGMPhotography said:


> I actually just turned 20
> 
> My dad never let me get my license when I was younger. I should be getting my license in the next week or so, and a car shortly after.
> 
> So here's my plan...
> 
> Get the license, get the car. Just be cool in the meantime. Then leave flowers on her doorstep and see what happens from there.



Buying flowers is throwing good money after bad. 

You're 20yrs old, living at home without a car or drivers license and have issues paying for dinner. I know that sounds harsh but that's the facts. Now with that said, I think this shows you a whole other side of this girl. She blew you off at the first hint of trouble. Anyhow, I think you should love and respect your self and move on. You have already tried communicating with her and without luck. If he wants you, let her come to you. FYI: You need a car for independence but I met my wife without a car, she would drive 8 miles one way just to pick me up...never asked or gas or anything...but I paid for the dates.


----------



## cgipson1

I would send her a link to this thread... at least she will get a laugh out of it!


----------



## DGMPhotography

runnah said:


> This your first rodeo cowboy?



I've actually only had one other real date, ever.


----------



## DGMPhotography

Tailgunner said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually just turned 20
> 
> My dad never let me get my license when I was younger. I should be getting my license in the next week or so, and a car shortly after.
> 
> So here's my plan...
> 
> Get the license, get the car. Just be cool in the meantime. Then leave flowers on her doorstep and see what happens from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buying flowers is throwing good money after bad.
> 
> You're 20yrs old, living at home without a car or drivers license and have issues paying for dinner. I know that sounds harsh but that's the facts. Now with that said, I think this shows you a whole other side of this girl. She blew you off at the first hint of trouble. Anyhow, I think you should love and respect your self and move on. You have already tried communicating with her and without luck. If he wants you, let her come to you. FYI: You need a car for independence but I met my wife without a car, she would drive 8 miles one way just to pick me up...never asked or gas or anything...but I paid for the dates.
Click to expand...


Haha, tonight her and a bunch of other people surprised me for my birthday at a diner...... and wait for it.... SHE TRIED PAYING FOR MY SUNDAE.. Bahaha, I didn't let her slide this time though. She didn't really blow me off, and she acknowledged the fact and we're back to talking. Maybe there's still a chance, maybe not. I tend to over think things....


----------



## The_Traveler

If you've had only one other date, just got a license and a car, you have absolutely no conceivable reason to be looking for 'the one.'
Cut it out.
You don't have the emotional expertise or experience to do anything serious.
You should date a few girls very casually and learn how to handle life.
You are about 5 years behind the curve and falling in love or finding 'the one' is the absolute last thing you should be doing now.


----------



## texkam

Two observations:



> I felt pretty bad, and when you're feeling bad you're not much in the mood to be awesome.


This was/is your downfall. She didn't need your "mood". She needed a positive, upbeat person. Even if you had the card problem and have no license and car, it's how you handle yourself that counts. No reason why this needed to keep you from being "awesome". 



> My dad never let me get my license when I was younger


Yikes! I suspect you're likely lagging behind your peers socially in other areas as well. She probably saw this and was uncomfortable. Nothing you can do at that point. Reflect, learn, grow.


----------



## Gavjenks

*To the thread in general:* 
Um, I would like to point out that the OP never actually said that he PROMISED to pay, or that he was the one who asked her out, or decided on the restaurant, or any of that. So why the hell would you "pay somebody back" for something that you never actually owed them, after they've made it clear they don't want to date you? That's not a matter of morals or honor, and it isn't self-serving, either. That's just flushing money down the drain for no reason.



*To the OP:*
I see three possibilities here:
1) She doesn't want to date you because of the money stuff. If so, you might be able to pull off a second and subsequent dates somehow, but do you WANT to? *Do you WANT a relationship that was brought back on track only because you proved you weren't actually poor?* I wouldn't. If I'm looking for a long term relationship (or even short term. Anything other than a weekend fling), I want them to not give a damn if I'm poor!
2) She just doesn't like you as a person based on the first date. If so, you're screwed.
3) Both. You're doubly screwed.

Conclusion: Even if you could make it happen (#1) you probably wouldn't want to in the long term.  So give up on her, and walk away.  Even if she asks you out, I would move on.




Also, quoting and emphasizing for truth, The_Traveler's comment:


> If you've had only one other date, just got a license and a car, you  have absolutely no conceivable reason to be looking for 'the one.'


You will probably need at the very least a handful of 6 month or longer relationships before you know enough about women and yourself and yourself with women to have any chance of finding and keeping a partner for life. More likely, several 1+ year relationships.


----------



## GaryT

You need to relax about the whole thing, over thinking is the WORST thing you can do!! 

Relax and make her laugh is all you need to do, if you over think everything when you are around her you will look like an idiot and come out with a lot of random, awkward sounding sh*t! 
Dont get too concerned about a car, you could rock up in a lambo but if you are awkward around people it's still not going to get you anywhere. If she likes you she likes you, if she doesn't its far from the end of the world. 

Stop putting so much pressure on yourself dude, play it cool and see what happens. Don't worry about the outcome and just go and have a laugh. 









If it doesn't work out you can always try bang one of her mates instead


----------



## gsgary

DGMPhotography said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly wouldn't pay her back at this point. I think the damage is done. Didn't you have another credit card, or like Derrel said....some cash? I think first impressions are kinda important especially since it sounds like you were pretty keen on her. I don't know maybe I am old fashioned when it comes to first dates, but I would be kinda bummed too. Why was she driving and you didn't pick her up? If this would have happened on the second date it probably wouldn't have been such a big deal because you would have already established some creditability, but the first???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a car... Or license
Click to expand...


Do you also shoot Nikon


----------



## C4n0n.Fan

Treat them mean...It will keep them keen. I'm serious. If she thinks she can have you at the click of her fingers, she won't be bothered. If she feels like she's got to traverse hell and high water just to get you to acknowledge her, she'll suddenly find you more desirable than Johnny Depp wrapped in milk chocolate.
Girls crave, and are used to attention, so not giving them what they&#8217;re used to will puzzle them and make them want to know more about you and why you aren&#8217;t hanging on their every word. If you&#8217;re approaching a group of girls, pay more attention to the one that you&#8217;re not actually after. Make the other girls laugh.
Once she&#8217;s been treated mean and kept keen, she will start wanting to be looked after by the perfect gentleman. Trust me. 

:badangel:


----------



## amolitor

C4n0n.Fan said:


> Treat them mean...It will keep them keen. I'm serious. If she thinks she can have you at the click of her fingers, she won't be bothered. If she feels like she's got to traverse hell and high water just to get you to acknowledge her, she'll suddenly find you more desirable than Johnny Depp wrapped in milk chocolate.
> Girls crave, and are used to attention, so not giving them what they&#8217;re used to will puzzle them and make them want to know more about you and why you aren&#8217;t hanging on their every word. If you&#8217;re approaching a group of girls, pay more attention to the one that you&#8217;re not actually after. Make the other girls laugh.
> Once she&#8217;s been treated mean and kept keen, she will start wanting to be looked after by the perfect gentleman. Trust me.
> 
> :badangel:



This is the worst advice in the entire world. If you want to be extremely lonely, and in the very best case you'll wind up dating some needy damaged freak. The hell of it is, this is also extremely common advice, doled out by wannabee playahs who are, mostly, extremely lonely.

Cue "HA HA HA! I NAIL SO MANY CHIX0RZ" reply in 3..2..1..


----------



## Gavjenks

That advice *will *actually work on most people.
It also works to make people like you more by asking for lots of small favors from them and never giving anything in return.

...Lots of horrible things like that work to get you what you want with very few downsides, if you happen to be a sociopath.


----------



## Dinardy

C4n0n.Fan said:


> Treat them mean...It will keep them keen. I'm serious. If she thinks she can have you at the click of her fingers, she won't be bothered. If she feels like she's got to traverse hell and high water just to get you to acknowledge her, she'll suddenly find you more desirable than Johnny Depp wrapped in milk chocolate.
> Girls crave, and are used to attention, so not giving them what theyre used to will puzzle them and make them want to know more about you and why you arent hanging on their every word. If youre approaching a group of girls, pay more attention to the one that youre not actually after. Make the other girls laugh.
> Once shes been treated mean and kept keen, she will start wanting to be looked after by the perfect gentleman. Trust me.
> 
> :badangel:


----------



## Braineack

DGMPhotography said:


> I don't have a car... Or license



AND you live in Richmond...things aren't going to too great for you.

:hug::


----------



## runnah

The_Traveler said:


> *If you've had only one other date, just got a license and a car, you have absolutely no conceivable reason to be looking for 'the one.'
> Cut it out.*
> You don't have the emotional expertise or experience to do anything serious.
> You should date a few girls very casually and learn how to handle life.
> You are about 5 years behind the curve and falling in love or finding 'the one' is the absolute last thing you should be doing now.




The truth right here!


----------



## Tiller

The_Traveler said:


> If you've had only one other date, just got a license and a car, you have absolutely no conceivable reason to be looking for 'the one.'
> Cut it out.
> You don't have the emotional expertise or experience to do anything serious.
> You should date a few girls very casually and learn how to handle life.
> You are about 5 years behind the curve and falling in love or finding 'the one' is the absolute last thing you should be doing now.



I disagree with this. I've dated one girl, ever. I started 'dating' her when I was 16. We've been together for 5 years now and are engaged.

You can't give a timetable for when people can fall in love.


----------



## mishele

C4n0n.Fan said:


> Treat them mean...It will keep them keen. I'm serious. If she thinks she can have you at the click of her fingers, she won't be bothered. If she feels like she's got to traverse hell and high water just to get you to acknowledge her, she'll suddenly find you more desirable than Johnny Depp wrapped in milk chocolate.
> Girls crave, and are used to attention, so not giving them what theyre used to will puzzle them and make them want to know more about you and why you arent hanging on their every word. If youre approaching a group of girls, pay more attention to the one that youre not actually after. Make the other girls laugh.
> Once shes been treated mean and kept keen, she will start wanting to be looked after by the perfect gentleman. Trust me.
> 
> :badangel:


Sadly there is some truth in there. I'm not going to go as far as to say we want to be treated "mean" but we don't want someone slobbering at our feet either.


----------



## The_Traveler

Tiller said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you've had only one other date, just got a license and a car, you have absolutely no conceivable reason to be looking for 'the one.'
> Cut it out.
> You don't have the emotional expertise or experience to do anything serious.
> You should date a few girls very casually and learn how to handle life.
> You are about 5 years behind the curve and falling in love or finding 'the one' is the absolute last thing you should be doing now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with this. I've dated one girl, ever. I started 'dating' her when I was 16. We've been together for 5 years now and are engaged.
> 
> You can't give a timetable for when people can fall in love.
Click to expand...


Three points: 1) your situation is an anomaly. Most people at 16 have the long term judgement of a butterfly in heat and your single experience is in no way indicative of the way the vast majority of people find their lives have run.
2) to be perfectly honest, you are 21 dude and, in the long run, you don't know crap about life. You may think you do but, from my perspective and experience, the chances are overwhelming that in 20 years your opinions will be a lot different. I can say that because I met 'the one' when I was 17, maried when we were 21, stayed married for 14 years and then found out that 'that oneness' rarely lasts.
3) Love? It is totally laughable that you think that love is the only and deciding factor for how relationships go. Let me repeat a subtle point I made before that you may have missed; you are 21 and you don't know crap about life yet.


----------



## runnah

I shudder to think how my life would have been if I married the woman I was with at 16. Probably more tie-dye.


----------



## mishele

Lew, you big meany...hehe I agree w/ you. Who you are at 21 and 40 are two different people. I don't mean that in a bad way, it's a natural progression. At 21 you really have no idea what you want out of life, you might think you do, but you don't. =) 

Tiller, I really hope you're the exception and you 2 grow together through the changes!! It would be quite the romantic story to tell the kids!


----------



## Tiller

The_Traveler said:


> Three points: 1) your situation is an anomaly. Most people at 16 have the long term judgement of a butterfly in heat and your single experience is in no way indicative of the way the vast majority of people find their lives have run.
> 2) to be perfectly honest, you are 21 dude and, in the long run, you don't know crap about life. You may think you do but, from my perspective and experience, the chances are overwhelming that in 20 years your opinions will be a lot different. I can say that because I met 'the one' when I was 17, maried when we were 21, stayed married for 14 years and then found out that 'that oneness' rarely lasts.
> 3) Love? It is totally laughable that you think that love is the only and deciding factor for how relationships go. Let me repeat a subtle point I made before that you may have missed; you are 21 and you don't know crap about life yet.



1 - I never said I wasn't an anomaly. However, it is possible. 50 years ago, getting married before 20 was much more common than today. I know more than a few senior adults who are still happily married when they got married before 20.

2 - Don't give me that crap. I've heard that logic before. Following your train of thought, then no one should marry before they're 40 or older, which I find ridiculous. 

3 - Did I say that it's the only factor? No. Lew, I understand that wisdom comes with age, and I respect that. But don't treat me like a dumb child.


----------



## amolitor

"treat them mean" is stupid.

"be confident" is not stupid.

Losers confuse being confident with being a jerk. Jerks aren't confident, either they've just been reading a bunch of PUA horsepuckey on the internets to cover up their lack of confidence, or they're just jerks. Nobody's actually all that interested in either of those two options. Needy people sometimes can't leave the jerks alone, since they need approval, but needy people aren't all that attractive either.

The main difference between being a jerk and being confident is that anyone can be a jerk, but in order to be confident you have to be, well, you have to be confident. That means being comfortable in your own skin and happy with yourself and with your life. If you're not, there's a ton of reasons to work on yourself first, and gettin' with someone awesome is somewhere on that list -- but not at the top.

You wanna be interesting? Be interested in something. Be interested in something interesting.


----------



## Braineack

runnah said:


> I shudder to think how my life would have been if I married the woman I was with at 16. Probably more tie-dye.



I was 18, now 31; still strong and absolutely no tie-dye.


----------



## amolitor

runnah said:


> I shudder to think how my life would have been if I married the woman I was with at 16. Probably more tie-dye.



Plus, I'm a guy now. AWK-ward.


----------



## manaheim

Ummm... wut?


----------



## manaheim

amolitor said:


> "treat them mean" is stupid.
> 
> "be confident" is not stupid.
> 
> Losers confuse being confident with being a jerk. Jerks aren't confident, either they've just been reading a bunch of PUA horsepuckey on the internets to cover up their lack of confidence, or they're just jerks. Nobody's actually all that interested in either of those two options. Needy people sometimes can't leave the jerks alone, since they need approval, but needy people aren't all that attractive either.
> 
> The main difference between being a jerk and being confident is that anyone can be a jerk, but in order to be confident you have to be, well, you have to be confident. That means being comfortable in your own skin and happy with yourself and with your life. If you're not, there's a ton of reasons to work on yourself first, and gettin' with someone awesome is somewhere on that list -- but not at the top.
> 
> You wanna be interesting? Be interested in something. Be interested in something interesting.



Actually, a lot of girls flock to jerks. I'm not suggesting it's a good thing, but it is a fact. Jerks are often also quite confident, or appear to be so, and girls are people too. We all make mistakes.


----------



## amolitor

Yes. Needy girls flock to jerks. Or rather, needy girls are attracted to jerks, and if you are in needy-girl-dense territory (or needy-dude-dense territory) you'll see "flocking". See also high school, facebook.

If you're dealing with mostly confident grownup people, you'll see a lot less flocking.


----------



## The_Traveler

Tiller said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three points: 1) your situation is an anomaly. Most people at 16 have the long term judgement of a butterfly in heat and your single experience is in no way indicative of the way the vast majority of people find their lives have run.
> 2) to be perfectly honest, you are 21 dude and, in the long run, you don't know crap about life. You may think you do but, from my perspective and experience, the chances are overwhelming that in 20 years your opinions will be a lot different. I can say that because I met 'the one' when I was 17, maried when we were 21, stayed married for 14 years and then found out that 'that oneness' rarely lasts.
> 3) Love? It is totally laughable that you think that love is the only and deciding factor for how relationships go. Let me repeat a subtle point I made before that you may have missed; you are 21 and you don't know crap about life yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - I never said I wasn't an anomaly. However, it is possible. 50 years ago, getting married before 20 was much more common than today. I know more than a few senior adults who are still happily married when they got married before 20.
> 
> 2 - Don't give me that crap. I've heard that logic before. Following your train of thought, then no one should marry before they're 40 or older, which I find ridiculous.
> 
> 3 - Did I say that it's the only factor? No. Lew, I understand that wisdom comes with age, and I respect that. But don't treat me like a dumb child.
Click to expand...


I didn't say you were dumb but knowledge and experience is different than intelligence. 
You don't know what you don't know.

And thinking that how you feel now is either a guarantee that you - or your dearly beloved - will feel the same way  next year or that it is close to a possible norm is really a clear indication that, in this situation, you don't know crap.

The OP got his license recently. Would you happily trust him to take a bunch of people on a road trip in your new car?
The same lack of experience and propensity for disastrous crashes applies to being in love and staying with the one.

You however are doomed to make your own mistakes - because everyone does. And you only become aware of the worst in retrospect.


----------



## runnah

amolitor said:


> Yes. Needy girls flock to jerks. Or rather, needy girls are attracted to jerks, and if you are in needy-girl-dense territory (or needy-dude-dense territory) you'll see "flocking". See also high school, facebook.
> 
> If you're dealing with mostly confident grownup people, you'll see a lot less flocking.



Yup. Getting laid is very easy. Having a relationship is very hard. 

Anyone who says they have figured out relationships is a lair and possibly a communist.


----------



## amolitor

I can tell you how to get married:

Let it be known that you are single. Be moderately witty and interesting. Wait until someone of your preferred gender comes along and harpoons you. It's possible that the first two steps are optional.

Anyone who tells you that he cleverly captured his wife using his awesome skills with the ladies is either a liar or a fool. And possibly a communist.


----------



## runnah

amolitor said:


> I can tell you how to get married:
> 
> Let it be known that you are single. Be moderately witty and interesting. Wait until someone of your preferred gender comes along and harpoons you. It's possible that the first two steps are optional.
> 
> Anyone who tells you that he cleverly captured his wife using his awesome skills with the ladies is either a liar or a fool. And possibly a communist.



I used a classic leg snare to capture my wife. I baited the trap with bridal magazines and season 2 of sex in the city.


----------



## amolitor

And then, luckily, you got to her before she managed to gnaw her leg off completely? Solid work maintaining the trap line. Some guys are so sloppy.


----------



## Gavjenks

> 2 - Don't give me that crap. I've heard that logic before. Following your train of thought, then no one should marry before they're 40 or older, which I find ridiculous.


There's no magic number, but age is still *dramatically *related to divorce rate.





Another fun graph showing the earlier ranges in more detail, which are more dramatic than the longer term graph is able to show. Also, the second graph is actually % likelihood, not just per capita amounts in a single timeslice:


So getting married at at just 25 instead of 18 for instance HALVES the likelihood of divorce in 10 years.  No need to go as high as 40 to see huge results.


----------



## runnah

Oh ****, graphs and charts. My Favorite.


----------



## pgriz

Actually, being a communist (in the original sense, and as it is practiced in the kibbutzes) is probably conducive to a solid marriage.  Being a communist in the stalinist or maoist sense is not.  And being a communist in the US sense is hard, because most cars really don't accomodate the tail or the horns and it's difficult to work the accelerator and brake pedals with hoofs, not to mention that the TSA keeps on confiscating the pitchfork every time you fly.

Part of the problem of finding the girl of your dreams too early, is that the "dreams" early on have no relation to what needs to be in place for a life-long relationship, and people evolve at different rates.  And, as has already been pointed out by many, our learning process doesn't stop at the graduation from school - the school of life/hard knocks is always in session, and every day is an exam.


----------



## The_Traveler

pgriz said:


> Actually, being a communist (in the original sense, and as it is practiced in the kibbutzes) is probably conducive to a solid marriage.  Being a communist in the stalinist or maoist sense is not.  And being a communist in the US sense is hard, because most cars really don't accomodate the tail or the horns and it's difficult to work the accelerator and brake pedals with hoofs, not to mention that the TSA keeps on confiscating the pitchfork every time you fly.
> 
> Part of the problem of finding the girl of your dreams too early, is that the "dreams" early on have no relation to what needs to be in place for a life-long relationship, and people evolve at different rates.  And, as has already been pointed out by many, our learning process doesn't stop at the graduation from school - the school of life/hard knocks is always in session, and every day is an exam.



And there is totally no way to drop the course.


----------



## manaheim

Gavjenks said:


> 2 - Don't give me that crap. I've heard that logic before. Following your train of thought, then no one should marry before they're 40 or older, which I find ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no magic number, but age is still *dramatically *related to divorce rate.
> 
> View attachment 53755
> 
> 
> Another fun graph showing the earlier ranges in more detail, which are more dramatic than the longer term graph is able to show. Also, the second graph is actually % likelihood, not just per capita amounts in a single timeslice:
> View attachment 53756
> 
> So getting married at at just 25 instead of 18 for instance HALVES the likelihood of divorce in 10 years. No need to go as high as 40 to see huge results.
Click to expand...


That's pretty interesting, though I wonder if those are normalized for death rates.  Not that a lot of people die at 25... but plenty die at 60+.


----------



## ronlane

The_Traveler said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, being a communist (in the original sense, and as it is practiced in the kibbutzes) is probably conducive to a solid marriage. Being a communist in the stalinist or maoist sense is not. And being a communist in the US sense is hard, because most cars really don't accomodate the tail or the horns and it's difficult to work the accelerator and brake pedals with hoofs, not to mention that the TSA keeps on confiscating the pitchfork every time you fly.
> 
> Part of the problem of finding the girl of your dreams too early, is that the "dreams" early on have no relation to what needs to be in place for a life-long relationship, and people evolve at different rates. And, as has already been pointed out by many, our learning process doesn't stop at the graduation from school - the school of life/hard knocks is always in session, and every day is an exam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there is totally no way to drop the course.
Click to expand...


Lew, there is a way to drop the course, but it's a permanent thing and not an attractive alternative. (well in my opinion).


----------



## amolitor

You don't get your money back, and your final grade will remain on your permanent record.


----------



## Braineack

runnah said:


> I used a classic leg snare to capture my wife. I baited the trap with bridal magazines and season 2 of sex in the city.



That's not bad.  I just wore mine down and then locked her down.








*Michael*: I think they are too young to get involved that seriously.
*Rev. Veal*: My wife and I were about the same age when we got engaged.
*Michael*: _[Glancing at the reverend's wife]_ Well, yeah, you've gotta lock that down.


----------



## Braineack

runnah said:


> Oh ****, graphs and charts. My Favorite.
> 
> View attachment 53757




true story.


----------



## amolitor

My wife is a trooper and is gamely pretending that I am still fairly witty, after two children.


----------



## kathyt

runnah said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell you how to get married:
> 
> Let it be known that you are single. Be moderately witty and interesting. Wait until someone of your preferred gender comes along and harpoons you. It's possible that the first two steps are optional.
> 
> Anyone who tells you that he cleverly captured his wife using his awesome skills with the ladies is either a liar or a fool. And possibly a communist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a classic leg snare to capture my wife. I baited the trap with bridal magazines and season 2 of sex in the city.
Click to expand...

Or she was really drunk in Vegas? Just kidding!


----------



## ronlane

mishele said:


> Who you are at 21 and 40 are two different people. I don't mean that in a bad way, it's a natural progression. At 21 you really have no idea what you want out of life, you might think you do, but you don't. =)



I agree with that. Thought I knew at 21 and that one ended in 5 years. At 30, I married again and she is just what I needed. She is my best friend and has given me 2 beautiful kids and I wouldn't trade her for the world even after nearly 14 years. Looking forward to the next 14+ years.


----------



## mishele

Oh goodie, graphs!! Love and marriage is so romantic!! Hehe


----------



## ronlane

mishele said:


> Oh goodie, graphs!! Love and marriage is so romantic!! Hehe



Well, isn't everything graphs and numbers?


----------



## The_Traveler

Old saw

"experience is the worst teacher; it gives the test before explaining the lesson."


----------



## kathyt

mishele said:


> Oh goodie, graphs!! Love and marriage is so romantic!! Hehe


Just what I love on Mondays....graphs....and charts....maybe fractions will be next?


----------



## Tiller

The_Traveler said:


> I didn't say you were dumb but knowledge and experience is different than intelligence.
> You don't know what you don't know.
> 
> And thinking that how you feel now is either a guarantee that you - or your dearly beloved - will feel the same way  next year or that it is close to a possible norm is really a clear indication that, in this situation, you don't know crap.
> 
> The OP got his license recently. Would you happily trust him to take a bunch of people on a road trip in your new car?
> The same lack of experience and propensity for disastrous crashes applies to being in love and staying with the one.
> 
> You however are doomed to make your own mistakes - because everyone does. And you only become aware of the worst in retrospect.



I don't think you need more than one partner as practice to have a happy, long relationship. I think we're going to have to respectfully disagree here. But I understand where you're coming from and I hope I can prove you wrong.

I would agree that dating someone for 6 months when you're 20 and getting married would be an extremely bad idea, which unfortunately I see all the time. But I believe that after dating for 5 years, graduating from college, and having stable jobs, my fiancé and I are not acting on impulse. We have received blessings from both our parents, we are not dumb with money, and I genuinely don't believe that waiting 5 or 10 years would change anything.


----------



## Tailgunner

runnah said:


> Oh ****, graphs and charts. My Favorite.
> 
> View attachment 53757


Haha!! True Dat!


----------



## Trever1t

A little off-topic here now aren't we?

But to agree with Tiller somewhat. You gotta follow your heart. Right or wrong and no common sense will ever sway such as strong emotion. Granted relationships fail, to not trudge forward following the heart is a larger mistake.


----------



## Derrel

Gavjenks said:


> 2 - Don't give me that crap. I've heard that logic before. Following your train of thought, then no one should marry before they're 40 or older, which I find ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no magic number, but age is still *dramatically *related to divorce rate.
> 
> View attachment 53755
> 
> 
> Another fun graph showing the earlier ranges in more detail, which are more dramatic than the longer term graph is able to show. Also, the second graph is actually % likelihood, not just per capita amounts in a single timeslice:
> View attachment 53756
> 
> So getting married at at just 25 instead of 18 for instance HALVES the likelihood of divorce in 10 years.  No need to go as high as 40 to see huge results.
Click to expand...


*Derrel fell asleep as Jar-Jar Gavbenks explained his charts and graphs graps in excruciating detail, droning on and on and on and on....
*


----------



## mishele

Tiller, don't let us bitter old people stomp on your dream.  I really hope you found that one true love that lasts a lifetime!!  I'm actually quite jealous if you have...hehe


----------



## nycphotography

Low_Sky said:


> Completely outside of the date or romantic context, you were unable to pay for something you had intended to pay for, and someone else covered for you.  Whether it was a man, woman or elephant, pay that person back promptly.  That's just the right thing to do.  If this date had gone well she'd be telling you something like "take me out next weekend so you can pay me back."  But, it sounds like it didn't go well, and being able to pick up the check probably wouldn't have fixed that.
> 
> Make arrangements to pay her back.  Don't even think about turning it into a second date or shot at redemption.  If she tries to refuse, insisting that "Mama raised me better than that" usually works for me in such situations.  Carry on with life as though this event hasn't phased you at all, and if there is an opportunity for the two of you to try it again later, then that opportunity will present itself.  Right now you are "a guy" she went on a date with.  If you reimburse her for dinner and aren't awkward about it, you might even become that "nice, but unfortunate guy" she went on a date with.  Don't become a "desperate/awkward/needy" guy.
> 
> Good luck!  There are other fish in the sea.  Throw your line back out.  You might catch one of them, or this one might come back for another bite.  Who knows.



THIS.  Honor, Integrity, Self Respect, Respect for Others.

Pay your debt.  No obligation on her part.  Don't pester her for another date.  Hang out with her if you want (ie if you are still interested in her), but don't pay her way.  If you two click, you'll get another chance. And you don't click, you don't WANT another chance.  And meanwhile continue dating.  She is not interested in you that way.  Don't be afraid to let her know about your dates.  After all, you are friends, and you don't want her to feel stalked by your presence.  Give her time and space.

A "date" is really just chance to get to know each other.  You didn't win on the date... but she liked you enough to let you still be around her.  Thats' not a loss.  It's a different kind of win.  THink of it this way... now you get to hang out with her and get to know her without having to pay her way for the privilege.  As a guy, it doesn't get much better than this.  You can be patient.  Supportive.  BE YOURSELF.  And if it's meant to be, oh it most certainly will be.  when it's time that is.


And see where things stand later.


----------



## jwbryson1

You can be a jerk and get chicks if:

1.  You play a mean guitar; or
2.  You have amazing abs; or
3.  You have amazing arms; or
4.  You find a woman with no self esteem.


----------



## jwbryson1

kathythorson said:


> Or she was really drunk in Vegas? Just kidding!









I Kid!  Just looking for a reason to post that vid!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Big Mike

Wow, an 8 page thread in just a day.  Have you told her "I'm popular on the internet"?  

Sometimes I think that I wasted much of my youth pining after girls that just weren't interested in me that way.  I spent so much time in the friend zone....I can't think  of a joke, but it was a lot of time.  

The great tragedy of life, is that we just didn't know then, what we know now.  Of course, that is also what makes life a great adventure.  

For what it's worth, my advice would be to be brutally honest and be funny about it.  Tell her that (or at least make it clear) that you are interested in her (as more than a friend) and tell her that you blew it big time on the first date.  "That will make a funny story to tell our grand kids, ha ha"  
But don't push it and especially don't sulk about it.  Concentrate on bettering yourself and being an interesting person...not just someone who is interested in someone else.  It might work out with this girl, but surely others will come and go.  Just don't be too caught up in a one sided relationship, that you miss the many other opportunities.


----------



## JacaRanda

ratssass said:


> Dear Abbey...I'm Confused...
> 
> 
> 
> Rob99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, y'all.... I like Trever's idea of paying her back in some way.. what do the ladies think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fck her sister.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...._thats funny.......i don't care who ya are!! _
> 
> 
> ...i was gonna say slap her on the azz,and tell her to make you a sammich,at the next social event.
Click to expand...


----------



## JacaRanda

runnah said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If you've had only one other date, just got a license and a car, you have absolutely no conceivable reason to be looking for 'the one.'
> Cut it out.*
> You don't have the emotional expertise or experience to do anything serious.
> You should date a few girls very casually and learn how to handle life.
> You are about 5 years behind the curve and falling in love or finding 'the one' is the absolute last thing you should be doing now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth right here!
Click to expand...


Exactly!  And, in the case of my sons I would add "You most likely won't be ready until you are at least 40 years old".


----------



## JacaRanda

Tiller said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three points: 1) your situation is an anomaly. Most people at 16 have the long term judgement of a butterfly in heat and your single experience is in no way indicative of the way the vast majority of people find their lives have run.
> 2) to be perfectly honest, you are 21 dude and, in the long run, you don't know crap about life. You may think you do but, from my perspective and experience, the chances are overwhelming that in 20 years your opinions will be a lot different. I can say that because I met 'the one' when I was 17, maried when we were 21, stayed married for 14 years and then found out that 'that oneness' rarely lasts.
> 3) Love? It is totally laughable that you think that love is the only and deciding factor for how relationships go. Let me repeat a subtle point I made before that you may have missed; you are 21 and you don't know crap about life yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - I never said I wasn't an anomaly. However, it is possible. 50 years ago, getting married before 20 was much more common than today. I know more than a few senior adults who are still happily married when they got married before 20.
> 
> 2 - Don't give me that crap. I've heard that logic before. Following your train of thought, then no one should marry before they're 40 or older, which I find ridiculous.
> 
> 3 - Did I say that it's the only factor? No. Lew, I understand that wisdom comes with age, and I respect that. But don't treat me like a dumb child.
Click to expand...


Again, we wish you all the best. Check back in about 20 years and more than likely a bell will go off and you will say "Damn, Lew was pretty much right on target". If not, Anomaly applies.


----------



## JacaRanda

Derrel said:


> Gavjenks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 - Don't give me that crap. I've heard that logic before. Following your train of thought, then no one should marry before they're 40 or older, which I find ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no magic number, but age is still *dramatically *related to divorce rate.
> 
> View attachment 53755
> 
> 
> Another fun graph showing the earlier ranges in more detail, which are more dramatic than the longer term graph is able to show. Also, the second graph is actually % likelihood, not just per capita amounts in a single timeslice:
> View attachment 53756
> 
> So getting married at at just 25 instead of 18 for instance HALVES the likelihood of divorce in 10 years. No need to go as high as 40 to see huge results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Derrel fell asleep as Jar-Jar Gavbenks explained his charts and graphs graps in excruciating detail, droning on and on and on and on....
> *
> View attachment 53771
Click to expand...


----------



## Justman1020

DGMPhotography said:


> I actually just turned 20
> 
> My dad never let me get my license when I was younger. I should be getting my license in the next week or so, and a car shortly after.
> 
> So here's my plan...
> 
> Get the license, get the car. Just be cool in the meantime. Then leave flowers on her doorstep and see what happens from there.




Dont get a car.

get a motorcycle....trust me. works EVERY time....


----------



## runnah

memeworld.


----------



## ronlane

runnah said:


> View attachment 53774
> memeworld.



As seen through beer goggles, right?


----------



## DGMPhotography

Yeah, this is definitely the longest thread I've ever had. You guys care so much about me! :') 

In the end, I just really like her. I haven't had a crush on a girl in about 3 years, so I really thought/hoped this would work out. Maybe it still can. Who knows. 

I've never been too smooth with the ladies. Perhaps I'm destined to die alone. Woe is me!!


----------



## DGMPhotography

runnah said:


> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=53774"/>
> memeworld.



Luckily, I do play guitar xD


----------



## Braineack

DGMPhotography said:


> Perhaps I'm destined to die alone. Woe is me!!



You never told us you were a Brony...


----------



## Tailgunner

DGMPhotography said:


> Yeah, this is definitely the longest thread I've ever had. You guys care so much about me! :')
> 
> In the end, I just really like her. I haven't had a crush on a girl in about 3 years, so I really thought/hoped this would work out. Maybe it still can. Who knows.
> 
> I've never been too smooth with the ladies. Perhaps I'm destined to die alone. Woe is me!!



As Wyogirl stated, you're out. Have some self respect and move on with your life. Renember, she called it off, she has your number if she wants to retract it. If you continue to Perdue this girl, you're going to need to hand over your Man Card!


----------



## DGMPhotography

Sorry, I kind of meant that jokingly. Where's the humor font?


----------



## Big Mike

DGMPhotography said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachments/off-topic-chat/53774-girl-trouble-700_1368109626.jpg"/>
> memeworld.
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily, I do play guitar xD
Click to expand...


Well there you go.  I'd bet that if you asked all the really, really good (rock) guitarists, one of their main motivations for practicing so much, was to get girls.  And yes, it works.  
But the catch is that *if* they had been able to get girls in the first place, they wouldn't have had time to practice so much.


----------



## gsgary

**** her best mate


----------



## Tailgunner

DGMPhotography said:


> Sorry, I kind of meant that jokingly. Where's the humor font?



Ok, but I'm keeping my eye on you. 

Why don't you join a local Photography Meetup group...maybe a Nude modeling shoot will do you some good That are go to college.


----------



## gsgary

Justman1020 said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually just turned 20
> 
> My dad never let me get my license when I was younger. I should be getting my license in the next week or so, and a car shortly after.
> 
> So here's my plan...
> 
> Get the license, get the car. Just be cool in the meantime. Then leave flowers on her doorstep and see what happens from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont get a car.
> 
> get a motorcycle....trust me. works EVERY time....
Click to expand...


Or get 2


----------



## manaheim

jwbryson1 said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or she was really drunk in Vegas? Just kidding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Kid! Just looking for a reason to post that vid! :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


I just met Ally Sheady's sister this weekend!


----------



## Gavjenks

Derrel said:


> *Derrel fell asleep as Jar-Jar Gavbenks explained his charts and graphs graps in excruciating detail, droning on and on and on and on....
> *


Charts and graphs are what actually get the girls.


----------



## nycphotography

Gavjenks said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Derrel fell asleep as Jar-Jar Gavbenks explained his charts and graphs graps in excruciating detail, droning on and on and on and on....
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Charts and graphs are what actually get the girls.
Click to expand...


I could see that working in a date rape kinda way?  Bore them into a coma and then have your way with them.


----------



## Braineack

Tailgunner said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I kind of meant that jokingly. Where's the humor font?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, but I'm keeping my eye on you.
> 
> Why don't you join a local Photography Meetup group...maybe a Nude modeling shoot will do you some good That are go to college.
Click to expand...


95% of the nude models in Richmond are homeless making a quick buck.


----------



## Tailgunner

Braineack said:


> Tailgunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I kind of meant that jokingly. Where's the humor font?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, but I'm keeping my eye on you.
> 
> Why don't you join a local Photography Meetup group...maybe a Nude modeling shoot will do you some good That are go to college.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 95% of the nude models in Richmond are homeless making a quick buck.
Click to expand...


Ouch, way to ruin my vision! Lol


----------



## Braineack

Tailgunner said:


> Ouch, way to ruin my vision! Lol



I got some sketches that you'd love...


----------



## Tailgunner

Braineack said:


> Tailgunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch, way to ruin my vision! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got some sketches that you'd love...
Click to expand...


Thanks but I'm good, just trying to help a guy out.


----------



## runnah

Gavjenks said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Derrel fell asleep as Jar-Jar Gavbenks explained his charts and graphs graps in excruciating detail, droning on and on and on and on....
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Charts and graphs are what actually get the girls.
Click to expand...


Said no woman ever.


----------



## Gavjenks

nycphotography said:


> Gavjenks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Derrel fell asleep as Jar-Jar Gavbenks explained his charts and graphs graps in excruciating detail, droning on and on and on and on....
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Charts and graphs are what actually get the girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could see that working in a date rape kinda way?  Bore them into a coma and then have your way with them.
Click to expand...


You assume that I meant showing the charts and graphs TO the girls.
Perhaps I meant using statistics to inform one's decisions about dating!
This is a very amusing statistics blog from the dating website OKCupid where they run analyses of their ridiculously huge body of data from users to sometimes answer silly questions but also sometimes provide really useful information about what statistically makes good first impressions, what questions you can ask to covertly learn highly correlated information about somebody without them realizing it (For instance, if somebody says that they do like the taste of beer, they are something like 2-3x more likely than the average member of the population to be willing to have sex on a first date, haha. Also less douchey things though, like how to ask about their political orientation without actually asking political things.):

Check it out, good stuff:
OkTrends


----------



## runnah

Gavjenks said:


> You assume that I meant showing the charts and graphs TO the girls.
> Perhaps I meant using statistics to inform one's decisions about dating!
> This is a very amusing statistics blog from the dating website OKCupid where they run analyses of their ridiculously huge body of data from users to sometimes answer silly questions but also sometimes provide really useful information about what statistically makes good first impressions, what questions you can ask to covertly learn highly correlated information about somebody without them realizing it (For instance, if somebody says that they do like the taste of beer, they are something like 2-3x more likely than the average member of the population to be willing to have sex on a first date, haha. Also less douchey things though, like how to ask about their political orientation without actually asking political things.):
> 
> Check it out, good stuff:
> OkTrends



Do venn diagrams make you all sweaty?


----------



## amolitor

That's a great way to find out, with a certain probability, what their political orientation is. The 'within a certain probability' part renders a great deal of such things completely worthless unless you're planning to churn through a statistically interesting number of potential partners.


----------



## runnah

amolitor said:


> That's a great way to find out, with a certain probability, what their political orientation is. The 'within a certain probability' part renders a great deal of such things completely worthless unless you're planning to churn through a statistically interesting number of potential partners.



I imagine some of the romance is lost if you are checking off boxes to optimize compatibility.


----------



## kathyt

Gavjenks said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Derrel fell asleep as Jar-Jar Gavbenks explained his charts and graphs graps in excruciating detail, droning on and on and on and on....
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Charts and graphs are what actually get the girls.
Click to expand...

On what planet?


----------



## The_Traveler

kathythorson said:


> Gavjenks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Derrel fell asleep as Jar-Jar Gavbenks explained his charts and graphs graps in excruciating detail, droning on and on and on and on....
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Charts and graphs are what actually get the girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On what planet?
Click to expand...


clearly, you are inexperienced in the ways of sophisticated romance.

when I taught biostatistics, after my presentation on pie graphs, the sexual tension in the class was evident and I was often happy to escape with only faint scratches on my lower legs. Often, my tweed trousers were rent and had to be discarded.


----------



## The_Traveler

I do wish that more of the class had shown some restraint - and had been female.


----------



## Tailgunner

The_Traveler said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gavjenks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charts and graphs are what actually get the girls.
> 
> 
> 
> On what planet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> clearly, you are inexperienced in the ways of sophisticated romance.
> 
> when I taught biostatistics, after my presentation on pie graphs, the sexual tension in the class was evident and I was often happy to escape with only faint scratches on my lower legs. Often, my tweed trousers were rent and had to be discarded.
Click to expand...


Sounds lik Snors-Vill to me but what ever works I guess.


----------



## squirrels

I like charts and graphs. There. I said it!

Hang in there, OP.


----------



## snerd

This thread is epic! LOL!!


----------



## JacaRanda

snerd said:


> This thread is epic! LOL!!



One of the best ever since I've been around.  I have been thoroughly entertained.

The OP has actually gotten some really good advice and options IMHO.


----------



## Gavjenks

amolitor said:


> That's a great way to find out, with a certain probability, what their political orientation is. The 'within a certain probability' part renders a great deal of such things completely worthless unless you're planning to churn through a statistically interesting number of potential partners.


Lol right, because the REST of your first date is going to be 99% predictive, and those questions are totally going to drag down your average. Uh huh. 

In the land of the (statistically) blind, the one eyed man is king, my friend.  It is better than nothing.

Also, you have to keep in mind that this is being published by a highly statistical dating website, where these exact questions have probably already been answered by most of your potential matches. So they talk about it in terms of dates, but more commonly, people reading that blog would just go and look up those questions on their potential match's profiles. Which is in fact quite efficient and high volume.



If you want something perhaps more your speed, there's at least two whole articles in that blog (there's only like 12 total) dedicated to photography and what photos work for attracting mates. They even have charts by f-stop, camera brand, etc. using EXIF data compared to numbers of messages received, etc.


----------



## Gavjenks

Remember in that other thread where somebody said they almost didn't go on a second date with their future husband because she didn't think his shoes were sufficiently trendy? That's the sort of logical wizardry that is all too often the the status quo on first dates, to which actual stats should be compared (not making fun of that person. There really isn't always a whole lot else more to go on!)


----------



## Derrel

*Derrel watches as Jar-Jar Gavbenks gives internet dating advice to all the guys on TPF!!!

*


----------



## mishele

Gavjenks said:


> Remember in that other thread where somebody said they almost didn't go on a second date with their future husband because she didn't think his shoes were sufficiently trendy? That's the sort of logical wizardry that is all too often the the status quo on first dates, to which actual stats should be compared (not making fun of that person. There really isn't always a whole lot else more to go on!)



God you're hawt!! Are you single?!! PM me!!


----------



## kathyt

Gavjenks said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great way to find out, with a certain probability, what their political orientation is. The 'within a certain probability' part renders a great deal of such things completely worthless unless you're planning to churn through a statistically interesting number of potential partners.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol right, because the REST of your first date is going to be 99% predictive, and those questions are totally going to drag down your average. Uh huh.
> 
> In the land of the (statistically) blind, the one eyed man is king, my friend. It is better than nothing.
> 
> Also, you have to keep in mind that this is being published by a highly statistical dating website, where these exact questions have probably already been answered by most of your potential matches. So they talk about it in terms of dates, but more commonly, people reading that blog would just go and look up those questions on their potential match's profiles. Which is in fact quite efficient and high volume.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want something perhaps more your speed, there's at least two whole articles in that blog (there's only like 12 total) dedicated to photography and what photos work for attracting mates. They even have charts by f-stop, camera brand, etc. using EXIF data compared to numbers of messages received, etc.
Click to expand...


Gavjenks, are you married or single? Curious minds want to know!


----------



## amolitor

Statistics bores me to tears, and technical details of photography bore me to tears.. This blog sounds like a river of sorrow!


----------



## kathyt

mishele said:


> Gavjenks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember in that other thread where somebody said they almost didn't go on a second date with their future husband because she didn't think his shoes were sufficiently trendy? That's the sort of logical wizardry that is all too often the the status quo on first dates, to which actual stats should be compared (not making fun of that person. There really isn't always a whole lot else more to go on!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God you're hawt!! Are you single?!! PM me!!
Click to expand...

Step off sister! I saw the graphs and statistics first. I will challenge you to an algebra question for him!


----------



## mishele

Can we stick with addition? That's more my speed.


----------



## sm4him

I'm not gonna lie. I love statistics; planned to get a master degree in statistics before Son #1 came along.
And if I start looking at charts and graphs, especially beautiful, colorful ones with well-labeled x- and y-axes, I can completely lose track of time.

Jeez...I just realized WHY I haven't had a date in over a decade.


----------



## DGMPhotography

Okay, there's something else I've got to add. 

I don't care about a freaking man card, or any of that stupid nonsense. I like this girl. And now, while she's going off living life all hunky-dory, I'm stuck crying myself to sleep. I'm falling to pieces here, folks. I don't have motivation to eat, to do school work.

I know how pathetic that sounds, and it is. I didn't think I would feel this way over a girl, and I don't want to. It's just how I feel. I guess the heart wants what the heart wants.

Thanks for humoring me.


----------



## manicmike




----------



## Tiller

^True story bro 

Grow a beard, it works!


----------



## pgriz

Broken hearts are part of the growing process.  Consider it proof that you care enough to get hurt.  Sometimes, it is not requited, sometimes it is.  Sometimes you're the heartbroken one, sometimes you're doing the heart-breaking.  That's how it goes.  When you're feeling it, it's an awful feeling.  But...  the funny thing is - when you find someone who is a better fit, you can't remember what the fuss was about with the other one(s).  And when you do fall stupidly, totally, completely in love and it is reciprocated - the whole damn universe isn't big enough to hold your happiness.  Of course, that too will pass, and if you are lucky, you'll be at a good place.


----------



## mishele

DGMPhotography said:


> Okay, there's something else I've got to add.
> 
> I don't care about a freaking man card, or any of that stupid nonsense. I like this girl. And now, while she's going off living life all hunky-dory, I'm stuck crying myself to sleep. I'm falling to pieces here, folks. I don't have motivation to eat, to do school work.
> 
> I know how pathetic that sounds, and it is. I didn't think I would feel this way over a girl, and I don't want to. It's just how I feel. I guess the heart wants what the heart wants.
> 
> Thanks for humoring me.


----------



## kathyt

mishele said:


> Can we stick with addition? That's more my speed.


FINE!!!!!


----------



## Tiller

kathythorson said:


> FINE!!!!!



Hey I've got leftover advanced business statistics notes you can have. It's got graphs full of standard deviations, confidence intervals, contingency tables, frequency tables, and so much more! It's a lot of fun reading! And hey, some of those test statistics can get pretty naughty...


----------



## amolitor

mishele said:


> Can we stick with addition? That's more my speed.



U + ME = AFD(**)






(**) A F***ing Disaster


----------



## Braineack




----------



## Justman1020

gsgary said:


> Justman1020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually just turned 20
> 
> My dad never let me get my license when I was younger. I should be getting my license in the next week or so, and a car shortly after.
> 
> So here's my plan...
> 
> Get the license, get the car. Just be cool in the meantime. Then leave flowers on her doorstep and see what happens from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont get a car.
> 
> get a motorcycle....trust me. works EVERY time....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or get 2
Click to expand...


Oh, I totally agree, the number of motorcycle's you own is directly proportionate to the number of women you can pick up, LOL.

Kawisaki4life!


----------



## Braineack

Justman1020 said:


> Oh, I totally agree, the number of motorcycle's you own is directly proportionate to the number of women you can pick up, LOL.



I guess what it all comes down to is that: the angle of my dangle is inversely proportional to the heat of my meat. Right?


----------



## Justman1020

mishele said:


> Gavjenks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember in that other thread where somebody said they almost didn't go on a second date with their future husband because she didn't think his shoes were sufficiently trendy? That's the sort of logical wizardry that is all too often the the status quo on first dates, to which actual stats should be compared (not making fun of that person. There really isn't always a whole lot else more to go on!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God you're hawt!! Are you single?!! PM me!!
Click to expand...



Wait that worked?!? I got this...


Hey LADIES...

5+5=10.
10+10=20...
20+20=40

40+40=??
Call me for the answer AND a free dinner


----------



## kathyt

Justman1020 said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gavjenks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember in that other thread where somebody said they almost didn't go on a second date with their future husband because she didn't think his shoes were sufficiently trendy? That's the sort of logical wizardry that is all too often the the status quo on first dates, to which actual stats should be compared (not making fun of that person. There really isn't always a whole lot else more to go on!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God you're hawt!! Are you single?!! PM me!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait that worked?!? I got this...
> 
> 
> Hey LADIES...
> 
> 5+5=10.
> 10+10=20...
> 20+20=40
> 
> 40+40=??
> Call me for the answer AND a free dinner
Click to expand...

I am not into the crotch rocket thing, but I will pass you on to my counter part....Mish. Mish, do you take door number 2? Please be aware that this means you are giving up door number one which is Gavjenks. We have big plans. No, make that HUGE plans!


----------



## amolitor

There's a classic problem of mathematics "Can you hear the shape of a drum" the explanation of which is maybe 10% of why my wife married me. So, there's that.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hearing_the_shape_of_a_drum


----------



## kathyt

amolitor said:


> There's a classic problem of mathematics "Can you hear the shape of a drum" the explanation of which is maybe 10% of why my wife married me. So, there's that.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hearing_the_shape_of_a_drum


You lost me at shape.


----------



## mishele

kathythorson said:


> I am not into the crotch rocket thing, but I will pass you on to my counter part....Mish. Mish, do you take door number 2?



I take everything. How about you, Kathy?


----------



## Justman1020

kathythorson said:


> Justman1020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> God you're hawt!! Are you single?!! PM me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait that worked?!? I got this...
> 
> 
> Hey LADIES...
> 
> 5+5=10.
> 10+10=20...
> 20+20=40
> 
> 40+40=??
> Call me for the answer AND a free dinner
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not into the crotch rocket thing, but I will pass you on to my counter part....Mish. Mish, do you take door number 2? Please be aware that this means you are giving up door number one which is Gavjenks. We have big plans. No, make that HUGE plans!
Click to expand...



And THIS is why you own multiple motorcycles, Yes, I have a Kawisaki sports bike but the other... its a Kawisaki but it's a vulcan, Kawisaki's cruiser.


Sooo....we back on?
lol


----------



## ratssass

_.....KAWASAKI

_


----------



## Rob99

I hope your card doesn't bounce, and for christ sake don't use a coupon!



Justman1020 said:


> Wait that worked?!? I got this...
> 
> 
> Hey LADIES...
> 
> 5+5=10.
> 10+10=20...
> 20+20=40
> 
> 40+40=??
> Call me for the answer AND a free dinner





mishele said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not into the crotch rocket thing, but I will pass you on to my counter part....Mish. Mish, do you take door number 2?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take everything. How about you, Kathy?
Click to expand...


I'm such a perv.


----------



## The_Traveler

I have to confess.
When I see a few eigenvalues, I turn into a standard normal deviate.


but, on the original question in this thread 



pgriz said:


> Broken hearts are part of the growing process.  Consider it proof that you care enough to get hurt.  Sometimes, it is not requited, sometimes it is.  Sometimes you're the heartbroken one, sometimes you're doing the heart-breaking.  That's how it goes.  When you're feeling it, it's an awful feeling.  But...  the funny thing is - when you find someone who is a better fit, you can't remember what the fuss was about with the other one(s).  And when you do fall stupidly, totally, completely in love and it is reciprocated - the whole damn universe isn't big enough to hold your happiness.  Of course, that too will pass, and if you are lucky, you'll be at a good place.



All of this is absolutely true - although you can't see it now.

And I am an expert.


----------



## DGMPhotography

I think my thread has gotten a little off track here...


----------



## pgriz

DGMPhotography said:


> I think my thread has gotten a little off track here...



'nother life lesson.  The shortest distance between two points is a straight line.  The more interesting distance involves a few unplanned detours, because in the end, it's not the destination, but the journey that's important.


----------



## amolitor

DGMPhotography said:


> I think my thread has gotten a little off track here...



True dat.

How do you feel about eigenvectors?

You're not going to get any actual help on the internet, and in reality you're probably not gonna get a lot of comfort either. People on the internet are kind of jerks. But good luck, man.


----------



## JacaRanda

ratssass said:


> _.....KAWASAKI
> 
> _



I think maybe he was trying to dumb it down for them; it's an awful big word!


----------



## The_Traveler

amolitor said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think my thread has gotten a little off track here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not going to get any actual help on the internet, and in reality you're probably not gonna get a lot of comfort either. People on the internet are kind of jerks. But good luck, man.
Click to expand...


Well, the OP has learned that, however he might think, his experience is not fatal and has a known cure.
That is like getting shot in the butt by an arrow, not fatal, painful now with some loss of dignity but in later years he will be able to look back and laugh about it.


----------



## JacaRanda

DGMPhotography said:


> I think my thread has gotten a little off track here...



Yup, and distraction can be a great medicine for what ails you.  Do you like football?  If so, what is your favorite team?  College or Pro?  Ever join a fantasy football league?


----------



## Tiller

JacaRanda said:


> Yup, and distraction can be a great medicine for what ails you.  Do you like football?  If so, what is your favorite team?  College or Pro?  Ever join a fantasy football league?



Fantasy Football League = Fantasy Girlfriend


----------



## JacaRanda

:Joker:





Tiller said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, and distraction can be a great medicine for what ails you. Do you like football? If so, what is your favorite team? College or Pro? Ever join a fantasy football league?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantasy Football League = Fantasy Girlfriend
Click to expand...


----------



## Gavjenks

kathythorson said:


> Gavjenks, are you married or single? Curious minds want to know!



Hah, I am neither married nor single.




> I don't care about a freaking man card, or any of that stupid nonsense. I like this girl. And now, while she's going off living life all hunky-dory, I'm stuck crying myself to sleep. I'm falling to pieces here, folks. I don't have motivation to eat, to do school work.



Wait what?  Is this a girl you've been pining over for a long time or something? I got the impression originally that it was just a cute cool girl you met a couple months ago. Mostly because she said she wanted to "get to know you" or whatever it was in the OP.

If you really want to give it another shot, you can. It's not like the world is going to end if you do.  You just have to realize that it just probably won't work.  If it is to work, though, one thing that's for sure is that you need to just treat it like you are casually pursuing a girlfriend, not "omigod i need to marry you and have 7 children" in the back of your head, because if you approach it like that you will absolutely fall flat on your face.

I still advise just moving on though anyway. Doesn't add up to very good chances OR likely to be a particularly fulfilling relationship from what I've read so far. And if you have only known her a couple months, then the acute sadness should pass pretty quickly. If there is some whole big long history or something, though, that might affect things.


----------



## Justman1020

Or you could always kidnapp her, it works in the movies...

IM KIDDING, Kidnapping people is BAD. So is stalking. Don't do that either, in all seriousness, buy a motorcyc....oh i already gave that advice :/

Dude, seriously though, ive been married and divorced I can tell you one thing, theres a LOT of women out there, who all act exactly the same, I can almost gauruntee if you look hard enough you will find someone who you SWEAR is related to her....


----------



## pgriz

Part of the difficulty of relationships, is the fact that the person we may like has various aspects that reveal themselves at different times.  First there is the persona that you think you see (make up partly by the person, and partly by your own baggage and projections), then there is the person's own projected persona, then there is the person revealed only to close friends/intimate partners, then there is the hidden person who is really known only to the person.  The first challenge is always to get past the surface facade.  Of course, you too, have a facade (even if you're not aware of it), which is partly created by you intentionally, and partly unintentionally, and partly by other people's projection of what/who you are.  And all this makes connecting very difficult, until you start getting a sense of the person - what is the mask, and when does the face behind the mask get revealed?

As I said to one of my daughters - are you in love with the person you think they are, or the person you think they may become, or the person you really want them to be, or the actual person (warts, farting, bad odor, nosepicking, and all)?


----------



## amolitor

Justman1020 said:


> Or you could always kidnapp her, it works in the movies...
> 
> IM KIDDING, Kidnapping people is BAD. So is stalking. Don't do that either, in all seriousness, buy a motorcyc....oh i already gave that advice :/



Oh crap. Really?

Uh, ok. So, mishele, you know that "girl" who wants to sell you that lens for that great but not quite improbably great price and wants to meet tonight at that place? I won't be able to make it, so you might as well stay home too.


----------



## Justman1020

amolitor said:


> Justman1020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could always kidnapp her, it works in the movies...
> 
> IM KIDDING, Kidnapping people is BAD. So is stalking. Don't do that either, in all seriousness, buy a motorcyc....oh i already gave that advice :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh crap. Really?
> 
> Uh, ok. So, mishele, you know that "girl" who wants to sell you that lens for that great but not quite improbably great price and wants to meet tonight at that place? I won't be able to make it, so you might as well stay home too.
Click to expand...



REALITY TV TIME!

*sneaks up to bar* and here we find a wild stalker making a confession......
*approaches with microphone* sir...are you saying you were stalking and planning to kidnap this poor woman?!?

Next time on how to catch a predator...its 11 o clock...do you know where your children are?


----------



## Braineack

DGMPhotography said:


> I think my thread has gotten a little off track here...



I think we are taking it a serious as you should.


----------



## ratssass




----------



## Steve5D

Forget this woman. Accept the fact that you blew it. Own it.

I took a client out to dinner once, and my company card was declined. My client said "I got this" and I said "Like Hell you do" and paid for it with my personal card.

The point is to ALWAYS have a backup. 

ALWAYS. 

If there's a chance your credit or debit card will be declined, have cash. _Always _have cash. Not having cash when you need it most will send a message you don't want her to receive.

With regards to this one, well, it's done. It's over. Chasing her will be a waste of time. Welcome to Suckerville, population you.

There are plenty of quality women out there. Go find one...


----------



## Tailgunner

Steve5D said:


> Forget this woman. Accept the fact that you blew it. Own it.
> 
> I took a client out to dinner once, and my company card was declined. My client said "I got this" and I said "Like Hell you do" and paid for it with my personal card.
> 
> The point is to ALWAYS have a backup.
> 
> ALWAYS.
> 
> If there's a chance your credit or debit card will be declined, have cash. _Always _have cash. Not having cash when you need it most will send a message you don't want her to receive.
> 
> With regards to this one, well, it's done. It's over. Chasing her will be a waste of time. Welcome to Suckerville, population you.
> 
> There are plenty of quality women out there. Go find one...



You couldn't find better advice! 

I have had my cards declined more times than I can count, some SOB stole our C/C number and every time I used my card new places, the credit card company would shut it down. Even though they had issued us new cards. I finally canceled that card company but not before developing a habit of tucking a C-note in the back of my wallet just in case we where out eating or buying something and the card was declined.


----------



## texkam

> I'm stuck crying myself to sleep. I'm falling to pieces here, folks. I don't have motivation to eat, to do school work.


I'm tired of the pity party. You need somebody to kick you in the ass and tell you to quit feeling sorry for yourself. Well let me do the honors. Dude, get over it! Move on. Start being a positive, confident person. Start liking yourself. Too bad she lost out on a good guy.


----------



## Dinardy




----------



## Braineack

when im depressed I post cats online.


----------



## DGMPhotography

Gah. I hate how first impressions can be such a big deal. I just want another chance.


----------



## The_Traveler

DGMPhotography said:


> Gah. I hate how first impressions can be such a big deal. I just want another chance.



*I'm writing this large so you may actually read this.
You can't unring a bell.

**Grow the hell up, stop whining about something you can't change and get on with it.**
Not only did you screw up with her, you are rapidly moving from pitiable to annoying here.

*


----------



## runnah

The_Traveler said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gah. I hate how first impressions can be such a big deal. I just want another chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm writing this large so you may actually read this.
> You can't unring a bell.
> 
> **Grow the hell up, stop whining about something you can't change and get on with it.**
> Not only did you screw up with her, you are rapidly moving from pitiable to annoying here.
> 
> *
Click to expand...


Enhanced


----------



## cbarnard7

It happens, man. Like everyone else has said...she's trying to tell you she's not interested. And unfortunately, it may not have been what happened (driving, paying for dinner...etc). It may have been that your chemistry just didn't work for her and that's that. The other stuff may just be the icing on the cake, and the only excuse you can think of that she's not interested. It's a cruel world (until you find someone else) and something you just deal with. The more you text/call/e-mail will just make her tell her friends how "creepy/annoying" of a guy you are. Save face and move on. Everyone here may seem harsh, but they've all been through it many, many, many times. And, they've always gotten through it many, many, many times. Type in "sexy girls" on google search and it'll get you through another night of pain. Good luck!


----------



## Steve5D

DGMPhotography said:


> Okay, there's something else I've got to add.
> 
> I don't care about a freaking man card, or any of that stupid nonsense. I like this girl. And now, while she's going off living life all hunky-dory, I'm stuck crying myself to sleep. I'm falling to pieces here, folks. I don't have motivation to eat, to do school work.
> 
> I know how pathetic that sounds, and it is. I didn't think I would feel this way over a girl, and I don't want to. It's just how I feel. I guess the heart wants what the heart wants.
> 
> Thanks for humoring me.



Oh.

My.

God.

You know, I gotta' admit, I didn't read every post in this thread, so I missed the one above.

Dude, seriously, man up. If she were to read any of your posts in this thread, she wouldn't be able to get far enough away from you. Really, you're painting a picture of a man who no woman would want anything to do with. If you don't believe me, print this thread out and mail it to her, and then come back and let us know how quickly she was begging you to take her back.

The more you conduct yourself like this, the more other women will see you acting like this, and that will surely yield unfavorable results, because no woman within a thousand miles will want to have anything to do with you. Seriously, you need to move on. You're being pathetic...


----------



## amolitor

He's a kid.

Lighten up on 'im.

ETA: And weird as it may seem, we're his friends.


----------



## Braineack

runnah said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gah. I hate how first impressions can be such a big deal. I just want another chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm writing this large so you may actually read this.
> You can't unring a bell.
> 
> **Grow the hell up, stop whining about something you can't change and get on with it.**
> Not only did you screw up with her, you are rapidly moving from pitiable to annoying here.
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enhanced
Click to expand...



good use of HDR and saturation.


----------



## runnah

amolitor said:


> He's a kid.
> 
> Lighten up on 'im.




Kid? He is 20! 

Oh I forget, people these days aren't expected to responsible adults until they are 40.


----------



## Photographiend

Pay her back, apologize profusely, move on and most importantly learn from this instance.

In the dating world clingy is bad. I don't know why but I can honestly say clingy has never worked for me. And pining after a girl who has given you all the indicators that she is no longer interested is just that. If at some point she starts showing interest again, that is the point to reevaluate any potential for a relationship.


----------



## amolitor

He's a kid. Ain't you readin' his posts? Being 20 has nothing to do with it.

We are privileged in this society to mature at a variety of paces, now that we're no longer required to go start hunting with sticks at age 14. It's nice.


----------



## runnah

amolitor said:


> We are privileged in this society to mature at a variety of paces, now that we're no longer required to go start hunting with sticks at age 14. It's nice.



Please, this immature "me me me" society is disgusting.


----------



## ffarl

This is amazing.  It's the first thread I've read in it's entirety in weeks.  

   You ARE young to be worried about finding your soul mate, but no one has ever taken that advice in the history of mankind, and sometimes it does work out.  Here's something you can use now and forever as far as relationships go:

   You get what you put into a relationship.  Put in honesty and you'll get it back (for better or worse.  It might hurt, but it's the easiest in the long run).  Put in strategy and posturing and manipulation and that's what you'll get back.   What that tells me about your situation is this:  If you're really interested in HER and not just having a girl, Call her (for the love of god don't ever text anything emotionally sensitive) and explain that you know the first date was kind of a ****show, but if she'd be agreeable, you'd like another shot at it.  

   If that happens to work, this is lesson two:


----------



## amolitor

Yeah yeah, kids this days. You get off my lawn too, runnah! I see you out there, lawning it up!


----------



## Tiller

I've always wondered, what are these kids doing on these lawns? What kind of lawns are they anyway?


----------



## PixelRabbit

ffarl said:


> This is amazing.  It's the first thread I've read in it's entirety in weeks.
> 
> You ARE young to be worried about finding your soul mate, but no one has ever taken that advice in the history of mankind, and sometimes it does work out.  Here's something you can use now and forever as far as relationships go:
> 
> You get what you put into a relationship.  Put in honesty and you'll get it back (for better or worse.  It might hurt, but it's the easiest in the long run).  Put in strategy and posturing and manipulation and that's what you'll get back.   What that tells me about your situation is this:  If you're really interested in HER and not just having a girl, Call her (for the love of god don't ever text anything emotionally sensitive) and explain that you know the first date was kind of a ****show, but if she'd be agreeable, you'd like another shot at it.
> 
> If that happens to work, this is lesson two:
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ocj_sGKFOIA



Im desperately searching my brain for something witty and all I can hear in my head is the Joey in me asking...

How you doin'?


----------



## runnah

amolitor said:


> Yeah yeah, kids this days. You get off my lawn too, runnah! I see you out there, lawning it up!



Kids are great on the lawn as long as they are pushing a mower.


----------



## amolitor

Tiller said:


> I've always wondered, what are these kids doing on these lawns? What kind of lawns are they anyway?



I have no idea. The only time I ever see 'em they're leaving because of the crazy old coot yelling at them.


----------



## DGMPhotography

Sorry, I know I'm being pathetic, and that's the reason I'm definitely not printing out this thread and giving it to her. I've just been waiting for a long time for the right girl to come along and I thought I finally had a chance, and I did, and pretty much blew it. In the meantime, I'll trudge on. 

I'll post back if anything changes.

Thanks, friends.


----------



## Braineack

Tiller said:


> I've always wondered, what are these kids doing on these lawns? What kind of lawns are they anyway?



I'm still trying to catch the kid who rides his bike through mine... I SEE YOUR TRACKS!


----------



## Justman1020

DGMPhotography said:


> Sorry, I know I'm being pathetic, and that's the reason I'm definitely not printing out this thread and giving it to her. I've just been waiting for a long time for the right girl to come along and I thought I finally had a chance, and I did, and pretty much blew it. In the meantime, I'll trudge on.
> 
> I'll post back if anything changes.
> 
> Thanks, friends.




Seriously, theres so many women out there, dear god, you sound like a elementary kid who just got his favorite toy taken away before he got the chance to play with it....seriously, theres TON'S of women out there. You WILL find another of "The One" and probably another one after that and after that...relax.


----------



## nycphotography

Justman1020 said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I know I'm being pathetic, and that's the reason I'm definitely not printing out this thread and giving it to her. I've just been waiting for a long time for the right girl to come along and I thought I finally had a chance, and I did, and pretty much blew it. In the meantime, I'll trudge on.
> 
> I'll post back if anything changes.
> 
> Thanks, friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, theres so many women out there, dear god, you sound like a elementary kid who just got his favorite toy taken away before he got the chance to play with it....seriously, theres TON'S of women out there. _*You WILL find another of *_"The One" and probably another one after that and after that...relax.
Click to expand...


Well to be fair, ONLY IF HE BOTHERS TO LOOK FOR ONE.  It sounds like he's taken a pretty passsive approach so far.  "waiting for the one".  Don't hold your breath cuz you'll be waiting a long time.

Know how they say the best cure for a hangover is a drink?  The best cure for a bad date is... a date with new girl.  But to have a date with a new girl... you have to be out there finding interesting ones and asking them out.  I take it the OP isn't rich, and the girls don't swarm him at the mall, so he has to be actively looking and engaging them.


----------



## Justman1020

If you cant be rich impress them by being witty... seriously. find something funny to say.


----------



## JacaRanda

I have a 15 year old going into his sophomore year of high school.  This thread is being bookmarked for near future reference.


----------



## runnah

JacaRanda said:


> I have a 15 year old going into his sophomore year of high school.  This thread is being bookmarked for near future reference.



Have him read this now as a precautionary tale.


----------



## jwbryson1

There are _*BINDERS FULL OF WOMEN*_ out there.  Go buy a 3-ring one and get sloppy with it!

My GOD, you sound pathetic.


----------



## Empire

First off, don't let anyone interfere with your school work. Show some confidence!!! My first date with my current girlfriend(going on 2 years now and I def expect her to be my future wife), my car broke down lol. Are you working? You gotta make an effort man. Job, license, car!! Do you think being sad is going to help you get her? If you show her that you're all depressed and ****, she's going to think your psycho. It's really not that hard. You got this!


----------



## Gavjenks

Also, if you don't have a car and/or money (or at least liquid/available money?), then obviously you shouldn't take a girl on a dinner and movie date at two venues that are driving distance away and both require money!

I don't think it's at all necessary to be rich and on wheels to find any girls that will like you.  However, if you are broke and ride around on a bike, suggesting dates anyway that require money and cars and then failing at them just makes you look like an idiot who is poor at planning, which is bad for a relationship even if the car and money wouldn't have been an issue.  Play to your strengths, not to a stereotype.


----------



## Photographiend

You seem like a sweet guy despite your lousy date. I have no doubt that you will be quite the catch once you get all your ducks in a row. My last two cents on this topic... I see a lot of suggestions for you to go out and pick up another lady and I personally disagree. Yes, keep your eye out but never lower your standards or the quality of your character for the sake of having a chick on your arm. It means something that you wait for the "right" kind of girl to come along and you don't feel compelled to try on every shoe in the shoe store. No girl wants to be the girl you just borrowed to keep yourself entertained between relationships. Even when it doesn't work out it matters that the dates you choose to go on are with people you thought there could be a future with. That is an excellent quality in yourself and when you finally do find "The One" she will appreciate that about you. 

I appreciate that about my husband.


----------



## DGMPhotography

I do have a job, and money, but for some reason the ATM wouldn't work. And I just got my license on Monday. Woot. Next step is a car. 

Again, you guys have already told me how pathetic I am. I get it, telling me again isn't going to help anything.

Thanks though...


----------



## DGMPhotography

Photographiend said:


> You seem like a sweet guy despite your lousy date. I have no doubt that you will be quite the catch once you get all your ducks in a row. My last two cents on this topic... I see a lot of suggestions for you to go out and pick up another lady and I personally disagree. Yes, keep your eye out but never lower your standards or the quality of your character for the sake of having a chick on your arm. It means something that you wait for the "right" kind of girl to come along and you don't feel compelled to try on every shoe in the shoe store. No girl wants to be the girl you just borrowed to keep yourself entertained between relationships. Even when it doesn't work out it matters that the dates you choose to go on are with people you thought there could be a future with. That is an excellent quality in yourself and when you finally do find "The One" she will appreciate that about you.
> 
> I appreciate that about my husband.



Thank you, I really appreciate that.


----------



## nycphotography

Photographiend said:


> You seem like a sweet guy despite your lousy date. I have no doubt that you will be quite the catch once you get all your ducks in a row. My last two cents on this topic... I see a lot of suggestions for you to go out and pick up another lady and I personally disagree. Yes, keep your eye out but never lower your standards or the quality of your character for the sake of having a chick on your arm. It means something that you wait for the "right" kind of girl to come along and you don't feel compelled to try on every shoe in the shoe store. No girl wants to be the girl you just borrowed to keep yourself entertained between relationships. Even when it doesn't work out it matters that the dates you choose to go on are with people you thought there could be a future with. That is an excellent quality in yourself and when you finally do find "The One" she will appreciate that about you.
> 
> I appreciate that about my husband.



I agree with "don't lower your standards" and have honor and integrity. 

But by _*actively*_ looking, you can actually raise your standards.


----------



## mishele

DGMPhotography said:


> Sorry, I know I'm being pathetic, and that's the reason I'm definitely not printing out this thread and giving it to her. I've just been waiting for a long time for the right girl to come along and I thought I finally had a chance, and I did, and pretty much blew it. In the meantime, I'll trudge on.
> 
> I'll post back if anything changes.
> 
> Thanks, friends.


I'm just curious...how do you know she is "the one"? I mean, this was your first date, have you known her for a long time?


----------



## Braineack

I'm getting Capital Ale House ads on this site now cause I've viewed this thread so much.  Boy do I miss $1 burger night.


----------



## jwbryson1

Listen, cowboy, I had my heart crushed by a girl when I was 21.  I thought she was "the one" too, but after about 4 or 5 months of dating her, I got dumped.  We were never "together," if you will, but just went out on a few dates and had a great time.  She married some doctor now and lives in a big house in El Paso.  Who cares?  I went to law school, got 2 law degrees, bought my OWN big house and married a real treasure who gave me 2 beautiful daughters.  We've been married for 15 years now....

The point is that at age 20, you're too YOUNG to get tied down.  My God, man, play the field.  Learn to "play ball" (if you catch my drift).  Go out, have fun, stop being so damn serious---just meet as many girls as you can and be yourself.

This reminds me of an old joke that I like to share:  _*A daddy bull and a baby bull were on top of a hill looking down in the prairie valley below.  The prairie was full of cows of all ages and sizes.  The young bull says excitedly "Daddy!  Daddy!  Let's run down there and screw one of those cows!"  The daddy bull responds:  "No, son, let's walk down there and screw them all."*_

Got it, cowboy?


----------



## The_Traveler

amolitor said:


> He's a kid. Ain't you readin' his posts? Being 20 has nothing to do with it.
> 
> We are privileged in this society to mature at a variety of paces, now that we're no longer required to go start hunting with sticks at age 14. It's nice.



Answering and treating him as if he was indeed 'a kid' is facilitating his remaining immature.

And we are not his friends, we are, at most, Internet acquaintances and, tbh, if he was run over by a cultivator tomorrow and sliced into bits, I might be a bit startled and a little sad for him but that's all.

The OP needs to realize, among other things, that a real life and real friends and real relationships need to be cultivated so he wouldn't be pouring out his deepest angst to people he wouldn't recognize on the street.


----------



## Braineack

The_Traveler said:


> The OP needs to realize, among other things, that a real life and real friends and real relationships need to be cultivated so he wouldn't be pouring out his deepest angst to people he wouldn't recognize on the street.



Well, if he goes to VCU, they pretty much indotrin...teach this there.


----------



## runnah

The_Traveler said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a kid. Ain't you readin' his posts? Being 20 has nothing to do with it.
> 
> We are privileged in this society to mature at a variety of paces, now that we're no longer required to go start hunting with sticks at age 14. It's nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answering and treating him as if he was indeed 'a kid' is facilitating his remaining immature.
Click to expand...


Bingo. Our entire society is infantilized. Adults act like snotty teenagers and its applauded.


----------



## amolitor

If you're not willing to accept that we are his friends, I am surprised that you seem to feel it's our job to "grow him up" (where "you" can mean one of several different people at this point).


----------



## runnah

amolitor said:


> If you're not willing to accept that we are his friends, I am surprised that you seem to feel it's our job to "grow him up" (where "you" can mean one of several different people at this point).



Strangers will give you a more honest opinion than friends and loved ones. Hence why I post photos here for honest critiques rather than asking my mother.


----------



## Photographiend

To add to the convo as it is progressing: 

When it comes to the online world, people who take the time to give you their honest opinions (trolls not included) are as good as any friend. And this entire forum is like one big (albeit dysfunctional) family. The places you choose to spend your time and open yourself up to the world are more than just casual to the person who feels that bond. With age you become more careful with where you invest your feelings and let your vulnerabilities show but he is 20 so calling these people his friends just goes to speak towards the level of respect he has for the people here and how he values their time and feedback.


----------



## DGMPhotography

mishele said:


> I'm just curious...how do you know she is "the one"? I mean, this was your first date, have you known her for a long time?



I never said she was "the one." She's the first one. At this point I just want some closure. For her to tell me she'd like to try again sometime, or to say we're just friends. Saying "I'd like to get to know you as a person first before anything else, and see what happens," just has me wondering. She's the only one who can tell me but I also don't want to bug her and seem clingy and desperate. Blahhh


----------



## Tiller

Dude, she dumped you. Trust me. LET IT GO.


----------



## mishele

^^^Gotta agree!! If she was into you, you would be going out again. Girls don't play head games like guys do....hehe


----------



## runnah

DGMPhotography said:


> At this point I just want some closure. For her to tell me she'd like to try again sometime, or to say we're just friends.



It's one date! ONE! Jesus ****ing christ man. I could understand wanting closure after YEARS of dating but after ONE date!!!

She didn't like you as a boyfriend. End of ****ing story. Build a bridge and get over it.


----------



## pgriz

mishele said:


> ^^^Gotta agree!! If she was into you, you would be going out again. Girls don't play head games like guys do....hehe



Certainly not at the same level.  Unfortunately, the guys are playing checkers, and the girls are playing blindfold chess.  I say this as a somewhat bemused observer of what happens in our extended family (six young women between the ages of 21 to 29, same number of young men between 18 and 27).


----------



## mishele

pgriz said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^Gotta agree!! If she was into you, you would be going out again. Girls don't play head games like guys do....hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly not at the same level. Unfortunately, the guys are playing checkers, and the girls are playing blindfold chess. I say this as a somewhat bemused observer of what happens in our extended family (six young women between the ages of 21 to 29, same number of young men between 18 and 27).
Click to expand...


I'm watching my single lady friends go through the ringer...lol It be brutal out there. =)


----------



## JacaRanda

mishele said:


> ^^^Gotta agree!! If she was into you, you would be going out again. Girls don't play head games like guys do....hehe



Head games?  Seriously; try to stay on topic!   DISGUSTING!!!!!  :shock:


----------



## Steve5D

amolitor said:


> He's a kid.
> 
> Lighten up on 'im.



A kid?

Sorry, but a "kid" to me is 16 or 17. I'm pretty sure the OP's older than that...


----------



## Steve5D

I never said she was "the one." She's the first one. [/quote]

You said you were looking for "the one" and that you thought you had a chance, but blew it...



> At this point I just want some closure. For her to tell me she'd like to try again sometime, or to say we're just friends. Saying "I'd like to get to know you as a person first before anything else, and see what happens," just has me wondering. She's the only one who can tell me but I also don't want to bug her and seem clingy and desperate.



Why in the Hell would you wait for her to tell you anything? Tell her with your actions. Get back out there, with cash in your wallet, and start dating other women. 

You need to learn between the lines. What she _really _told you is "You have a better chance of having a baby than you do of getting me to go out with you again".

My past is littered with examples of wonderful women who I wanted to date but, instead, made the mistake of becoming friends with first. It's an absolute recipe for relationship disaster. Sure, there may be exceptions, but it's silly to count on an exception. I've dated many women who are now my friends, but I can honestly say that I never dated a woman who was my friend prior to us dating.

Move on. This is silly...


----------



## vintagesnaps

You're wondering, maybe after that first date she's wondering too. You had birthday dinner with friends and her, seems like you'll see her again socially; I guess you'll have to decide whether to ask her out again or stay friends or just move on. People on here can offer suggestions but don't know you, which I think makes it pretty much guess work. What do _you_ want to do? It's your life, it's up to you.


And no! I wouldn't give her a copy of this! LOL


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Move on. But be nice to her when you run into each other. Don't add creepy a$$hole to her thoughts of you. Women do talk to each other just like guys do.

BTW the term "girl trouble" is redundant.


----------



## ratssass

480sparky said:


> Papa always said, "_If it's got tits or tires, you're gonna have trouble with it_."




....well,just got his license.If you think a chick can cause you to be depressed,try a $1500 transmission repair on a vehicle you're still paying on 4 yrs later.


----------



## mishele

Be happy she figured out she doesn't like you now. If it would've been 10 years down the road, she'd be taking half yo shlt.


----------



## cgipson1

Dude...

get a license
get a car
get a job
get a life....

Then worry about chicks... otherwise you are wasting your time!


----------



## Mach0

I don't know - I sure haven't read the whole thread but on a first date I wouldn't have put my arm around her. I probably would've ended up calling it a day after the bad experience and not hang out with the friends after. There's always gotta be something to do next time. I would've paid her the same night ( If you had the funds.) Otherwise, forget that. Not going to do you any good. Get your life together and just go about your life. There's plenty more girls out there. Don't get sprung off a girl who you've flirted with only via text. 

Friend zone isn't badddddd but you need to read her. There's been plenty of friends that I've hooked up with lol. 

My lady and I have been together for years, have a house, daughter, dogs, etc..... We were friends ( of course we were attracted to each other ) for a year before we got together. 

Currently, its hard for me to have lady friends. Aside from the women that are with my closest friends or the wives of them, I haven't had a single lady friend that hasn't dropped hints on me. With that being said, I would keep It moving... If she wants you and you're doing well, she will come around but given the vibes she's given I would play hard to get lol. It's in the noggin. Most people want a challenge. It's comes down to attract, acquire, retain. Yea it's a generalization but just put some thought in it.


----------



## Mach0

Heitz said:


> Here's the answer:  Next time you're in a group setting with other girls, flirt BIG TIME with a girl that is less attractive than she is.  It will drive her crazy because 1) you appear to no longer be interested in her and 2) this obviously less attractive girl is getting all your attention, and she gets none.
> 
> I know it sounds counter-intuitive, but it works.



I've always left them alone when they were with their friends. When they wanna hang out they will come to you. It's never failed me lol.


----------



## kathyt

jwbryson1 said:


> Listen, cowboy, I had my heart crushed by a girl when I was 21. I thought she was "the one" too, but after about 4 or 5 months of dating her, I got dumped. We were never "together," if you will, but just went out on a few dates and had a great time. She married some doctor now and lives in a big house in El Paso. Who cares? I went to law school, got 2 law degrees, bought my OWN big house and married a real treasure who gave me 2 beautiful daughters. We've been married for 15 years now....
> 
> The point is that at age 20, you're too YOUNG to get tied down. My God, man, play the field. Learn to "play ball" (if you catch my drift). Go out, have fun, stop being so damn serious---just meet as many girls as you can and be yourself.
> 
> This reminds me of an old joke that I like to share: _*A daddy bull and a baby bull were on top of a hill looking down in the prairie valley below. The prairie was full of cows of all ages and sizes. The young bull says excitedly "Daddy! Daddy! Let's run down there and screw one of those cows!" The daddy bull responds: "No, son, let's walk down there and screw them all."*_
> 
> Got it, cowboy?


WTF Jdubs you filthy SOB!!!!! I thought I was "THE ONE!" You told _ME _I was your real treasure last weekend!!! We are sooooooo OVER!!!!!


----------



## IByte

..... this is the reason I stick to physics, and stay in the vmware world!!


----------



## Mach0

IByte said:


> ..... this is the reason I stick to physics, and stay in the vmware world!!



Haha I supply clients with plenty of VMware consultants. Lol


----------



## The_Traveler

Speaking from a position of reasonably good, and certainly extensive, experience, my opinion is that 'acting' in any certain way may get you females (or whatever gender you are after) but it is a very bad behavior in the long term. 
The best way to attract whatever kind of person you will be happy with in the long run is to learn to be a good, honest person, straightforward and pleasant - and you will attract the same. Put on an act, adapt a persona, be a manipulator and you'll end up with someone who won't be happy with the real you.
If the real you isn't attractive, don't put on an act, change.


----------



## Gavjenks

kathythorson said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, cowboy, I had my heart crushed by a girl when I was 21. I thought she was "the one" too, but after about 4 or 5 months of dating her, I got dumped. We were never "together," if you will, but just went out on a few dates and had a great time. She married some doctor now and lives in a big house in El Paso. Who cares? I went to law school, got 2 law degrees, bought my OWN big house and married a real treasure who gave me 2 beautiful daughters. We've been married for 15 years now....
> 
> The point is that at age 20, you're too YOUNG to get tied down. My God, man, play the field. Learn to "play ball" (if you catch my drift). Go out, have fun, stop being so damn serious---just meet as many girls as you can and be yourself.
> 
> This reminds me of an old joke that I like to share: _*A daddy bull and a baby bull were on top of a hill looking down in the prairie valley below. The prairie was full of cows of all ages and sizes. The young bull says excitedly "Daddy! Daddy! Let's run down there and screw one of those cows!" The daddy bull responds: "No, son, let's walk down there and screw them all."*_
> 
> Got it, cowboy?
> 
> 
> 
> WTF Jdubs you filthy SOB!!!!! I thought I was "THE ONE!" You told _ME _I was your real treasure last weekend!!! We are sooooooo OVER!!!!!
Click to expand...


...and gavjenks returns to his rightful position in door #1


----------



## sleist

manaheim said:


> Gavjenks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 - Don't give me that crap. I've heard that logic before. Following your train of thought, then no one should marry before they're 40 or older, which I find ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no magic number, but age is still *dramatically *related to divorce rate.
> 
> View attachment 53755
> 
> 
> Another fun graph showing the earlier ranges in more detail, which are more dramatic than the longer term graph is able to show. Also, the second graph is actually % likelihood, not just per capita amounts in a single timeslice:
> View attachment 53756
> 
> So getting married at at just 25 instead of 18 for instance HALVES the likelihood of divorce in 10 years. No need to go as high as 40 to see huge results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's pretty interesting, though I wonder if those are normalized for death rates.  Not that a lot of people die at 25... but plenty die at 60+.
Click to expand...


Wouldn't zombies cancel out the impact of death rate?


----------



## ronlane

The_Traveler said:


> Speaking from a position of reasonably good, and certainly extensive, experience, my opinion is that 'acting' in any certain way may get you females (or whatever gender you are after) but it is a very bad behavior in the long term.
> The best way to attract whatever kind of person you will be happy with in the long run is to learn to be a good, honest person, straightforward and pleasant - and you will attract the same. Put on an act, adapt a persona, be a manipulator and you'll end up with someone who won't be happy with the real you.
> If the real you isn't attractive, don't put on an act, change.



The wise one speaks.


----------



## sleist

mishele said:


> Girls don't play head



Not after they get married....


----------



## mishele

sleist said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girls don't play head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not after they get married....
Click to expand...

Haha I feel bad for you.


----------



## sleist

mishele said:


> sleist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girls don't play head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not after they get married....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I feel bad for you.
Click to expand...


No worries - been divorced for years.


----------



## kathyt

Gavjenks said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, cowboy, I had my heart crushed by a girl when I was 21. I thought she was "the one" too, but after about 4 or 5 months of dating her, I got dumped. We were never "together," if you will, but just went out on a few dates and had a great time. She married some doctor now and lives in a big house in El Paso. Who cares? I went to law school, got 2 law degrees, bought my OWN big house and married a real treasure who gave me 2 beautiful daughters. We've been married for 15 years now....
> 
> The point is that at age 20, you're too YOUNG to get tied down. My God, man, play the field. Learn to "play ball" (if you catch my drift). Go out, have fun, stop being so damn serious---just meet as many girls as you can and be yourself.
> 
> This reminds me of an old joke that I like to share: _*A daddy bull and a baby bull were on top of a hill looking down in the prairie valley below. The prairie was full of cows of all ages and sizes. The young bull says excitedly "Daddy! Daddy! Let's run down there and screw one of those cows!" The daddy bull responds: "No, son, let's walk down there and screw them all."*_
> 
> Got it, cowboy?
> 
> 
> 
> WTF Jdubs you filthy SOB!!!!! I thought I was "THE ONE!" You told _ME _I was your real treasure last weekend!!! We are sooooooo OVER!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...and gavjenks returns to his rightful position in door #1
Click to expand...

.....and your even getting better with the funny, one liner comebacks! Your creeping up there gavjenks!


----------



## jwbryson1

kathythorson said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, cowboy, I had my heart crushed by a girl when I was 21. I thought she was "the one" too, but after about 4 or 5 months of dating her, I got dumped. We were never "together," if you will, but just went out on a few dates and had a great time. She married some doctor now and lives in a big house in El Paso. Who cares? I went to law school, got 2 law degrees, bought my OWN big house and married a real treasure who gave me 2 beautiful daughters. We've been married for 15 years now....
> 
> The point is that at age 20, you're too YOUNG to get tied down. My God, man, play the field. Learn to "play ball" (if you catch my drift). Go out, have fun, stop being so damn serious---just meet as many girls as you can and be yourself.
> 
> This reminds me of an old joke that I like to share: _*A daddy bull and a baby bull were on top of a hill looking down in the prairie valley below. The prairie was full of cows of all ages and sizes. The young bull says excitedly "Daddy! Daddy! Let's run down there and screw one of those cows!" The daddy bull responds: "No, son, let's walk down there and screw them all."*_
> 
> Got it, cowboy?
> 
> 
> 
> WTF Jdubs you filthy SOB!!!!! I thought I was "THE ONE!" You told _ME _I was your real treasure last weekend!!! We are sooooooo OVER!!!!!
Click to expand...


Does this mean we're not moving in together anymore?


----------



## o hey tyler

Tricks to getting women: 


1 Be confident. Exhibit self awareness and appeal to their interests.

2 Be nice. Don't be a douche. Plain and simple. The number one reason women break it off is because their boyfriend is a Stanley Tool Warehouse. 

3 Make your intelligence work for you. Smart and witty is sexy to women. Think on your feet and make her smile. If you aren't smart, see tip #1 and give her the impression that you have more than six braincells computing at any given time. 

A long term relationship for me ended in February of this year. I exhibit an immeasurable amount of swag so locating and courting a sexy lady was fairly effortless to me. However I've had a reasonable amount of experience with the opposite sex and I know how to handle myself in social situations. (This comes with age and experience) There are plenty of other women out there, and she's definitely not the end all to your romantic life. Play the field and holla at some brioches other than her.


----------



## manaheim

omg 19 pages???


----------



## texkam

I had green jello for dinner.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Well it was Wednesday.


----------



## kathyt

jwbryson1 said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, cowboy, I had my heart crushed by a girl when I was 21. I thought she was "the one" too, but after about 4 or 5 months of dating her, I got dumped. We were never "together," if you will, but just went out on a few dates and had a great time. She married some doctor now and lives in a big house in El Paso. Who cares? I went to law school, got 2 law degrees, bought my OWN big house and married a real treasure who gave me 2 beautiful daughters. We've been married for 15 years now....
> 
> The point is that at age 20, you're too YOUNG to get tied down. My God, man, play the field. Learn to "play ball" (if you catch my drift). Go out, have fun, stop being so damn serious---just meet as many girls as you can and be yourself.
> 
> This reminds me of an old joke that I like to share: _*A daddy bull and a baby bull were on top of a hill looking down in the prairie valley below. The prairie was full of cows of all ages and sizes. The young bull says excitedly "Daddy! Daddy! Let's run down there and screw one of those cows!" The daddy bull responds: "No, son, let's walk down there and screw them all."*_
> 
> Got it, cowboy?
> 
> 
> 
> WTF Jdubs you filthy SOB!!!!! I thought I was "THE ONE!" You told _ME _I was your real treasure last weekend!!! We are sooooooo OVER!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does this mean we're not moving in together anymore?
Click to expand...

You are walking a thin line there buddy!


----------



## cgipson1

Mach0 said:


> IByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... this is the reason I stick to physics, and stay in the vmware world!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I supply clients with plenty of VMware consultants. Lol
Click to expand...


Anybody at VMWorld 2013? I am... right now! lol!


----------



## IByte

cgipson1 said:


> Anybody at VMWorld 2013? I am... right now! lol!



So jealous Charles, just rub it in more!  Btw Op, there's nothing with bring nice but watch for that friend zone..you've been warned.


----------



## runnah

o hey tyler said:


> Tricks to getting women:
> 
> 
> 1 Be confident. Exhibit self awareness and appeal to their interests.
> 
> 2 Be nice. Don't be a douche. Plain and simple. The number one reason women break it off is because their boyfriend is a Stanley Tool Warehouse.
> 
> 3 Make your intelligence work for you. Smart and witty is sexy to women. Think on your feet and make her smile. If you aren't smart, see tip #1 and give her the impression that you have more than six braincells computing at any given time.
> 
> A long term relationship for me ended in February of this year. I exhibit an immeasurable amount of swag so locating and courting a sexy lady was fairly effortless to me. However I've had a reasonable amount of experience with the opposite sex and I know how to handle myself in social situations. (This comes with age and experience) There are plenty of other women out there, and she's definitely not the end all to your romantic life. Play the field and holla at some brioches other than her.



Last time I dated a Maine woman she asked me to kiss her where it smells funny, so I took her to Rumford.


----------



## Tailgunner

jwbryson1 said:


> This reminds me of an old joke that I like to share:  _*A daddy bull and a baby bull were on top of a hill looking down in the prairie valley below.  The prairie was full of cows of all ages and sizes.  The young bull says excitedly "Daddy!  Daddy!  Let's run down there and screw one of those cows!"  The daddy bull responds:  "No, son, let's walk down there and screw them all."*_
> 
> Got it, cowboy?



Haha...I guess I've been married too long because I forgot that saying. 

Anyhow, I think this happens to every guy at least once where he gets hung up on the so called "right one." I learned my lesson on the "right one" that got away as well...and looking back on it, I'm glad she left! I said to hell with after being dump by her but ironically, it was that point when I saw the most action in my life and ended up married a few years later.


----------



## kathyt

cgipson1 said:


> Mach0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... this is the reason I stick to physics, and stay in the vmware world!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I supply clients with plenty of VMware consultants. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody at VMWorld 2013? I am... right now! lol!
Click to expand...

What the hell is VMWorld? I am going to google this right now. This better not change my glorious view of you cgib!


----------



## IByte

kathythorson said:


> What the hell is VMWorld? I am going to google this right now. This better not change my glorious view of you cgib!



For most, it's sanctuary for us geeks, dweebies and nerds; who wants to escape the mind numbing, idiocrasies that plague an otherwise intelligent, common sensed reality....but you're welcome to join us if you want Kathy


----------



## DGMPhotography

What I I told you.... This whole thread, I have been trolling.


----------



## Braineack

DGMPhotography said:


> What I I told you.... This whole thread, I have been trolling.



If it makes you feel any better about yourself, sure.


----------



## jwbryson1

Braineack said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I I told you.... This whole thread, I have been trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel any better about yourself, sure.
Click to expand...


----------



## DGMPhotography

Braineack said:


> If it makes you feel any better about yourself, sure.



Why would I need to feel better about myself? If I was trolling, you should be the one feeling bad for falling for it, and helping to make this such a huge thread.


----------



## runnah

DGMPhotography said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel any better about yourself, sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I need to feel better about myself? If I was trolling, you should be the one feeling bad for falling for it, and helping to make this such a huge thread.
Click to expand...


Right and I am really Robert Casio.


----------



## cgipson1

kathythorson said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mach0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I supply clients with plenty of VMware consultants. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody at VMWorld 2013? I am... right now! lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the hell is VMWorld? I am going to google this right now. This better not change my glorious view of you cgib!
Click to expand...


VMworld.com: VMworld 2013 US   A place where VMWare geeks go to party!


----------



## cgipson1

DGMPhotography said:


> What I I told you.... This whole thread, I have been trolling.



Since I REALLY find it hard to believe that you are 20... it would not surprise me!


----------



## nycphotography

DGMPhotography said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel any better about yourself, sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I need to feel better about myself? If I was trolling, you should be the one feeling bad for falling for it, and helping to make this such a huge thread.
Click to expand...


Why should _*anyone*_ feel bad for taking someone at face value (in the absence of a good reason not to)?  

The only one who should feel bad for dishonest behavior is the miscreant.  Well, and maybe his mother for not raising him right.


----------



## mishele

K, you dog, you!!


----------



## kundalini

manaheim said:


> omg 19 pages???



I have my settings set to 30 posts per page, so I'm seeing only 10 pages of drivel. So let me add my own without having to read all 10 pages......

True story:

I met a girl once through a mutual friend. Actually not true at all. The wife of a guy I knew, but didn't particularly get along with in high school, were on the corner of a local bar, when after several shots of tequila, started discussing a friend of hers that would be "perfect" for me. She was about to give me the girl's phone number when I said no, out of being old-fashioned and said, let me give you my number to give to her. Well, a few weeks passed with no call and I completely forgot about that drunken conversation only to meet this same wife-of-a-friend at the same corner of the same bar one weekend night.

As fortune would have it, this "perfect" friend of the wife-of-a-friend was also in the bar that night back in the pool room. Now I hadn't shot a game of billiards in 30 years, but I was pretty damn good at it in my youth. The cue was a typical wonky coin operated table type of cue.... could run true if it had to. The four of us decided to have a game of doubles. Did I mention that the wife-of-a-friend wasn't paired up with her husband? No? Just another 23 year old buck she fancied while the guy I knew but didn't particularly get along with from high school, sat on the corner of the bar drinking shots of Royal Flush (terrible waste of good Canadian whiskey). Anyway, I ran the rack and within 15 minutes this "perfect" girl and I decided the best medicine was to grab a room at the nearest hotel for the night.

I won't go into detail, but the next several hours were filled with carnal knowledge. Eventually, we passed out in the wee hours of the morning only to wake when the cock begins to crow and begin it all over again. Now this is the funny part because I had never had this happen to me in the past 50 years. As we were gathering ourselves to make a hasty retreat that morning, she looks at me and said, "What was your name?" I nearly sh!t myself laughing.

So I take her to her car in the parking lot of the bar we were at the night before and she says she left her keys with the wife-of-a-friend, but it turned out that she had recently had a DUI and was on a suspended license. Then as we were departing she says that she will be away for the next three weeks without any hopes of contacting her. Simply put, this was a blow-off in my mind. Three weeks later she calls me to set up another date. Well, in the meantime I had already made plans to be out of town that particular weekend and asked if Sunday would be okay. Sunday rolls around after three days of debauchery and I called to cancel. Needless to say, she was not a happy camper and hung up on me. I called back to apologize and re-confirmed my commitment.

Four years later of an exclusive relationship, I asked her to marry me. She said yes and *the diamond *solidified the agreement. We were looking at beach front properties this past week. Much like Forrest Gump said..... It happens, sometimes.





EDIT:
Sorry Mish, I couldn't delete the previous post and wanted to continue the story........


----------



## amolitor

Dear Penthouse Letters,

...


----------



## mishele

^^^That's the next 20 page thread!


----------



## amolitor

... there I was on the internet, and this chick walks by waving flowers around in front of a camera and she had the biggest **** and the tautest *** I ever saw. You won't believe what happened next.


----------



## kundalini

mishele said:


> K, you dog, you!!


Yeah, but every once in a while, every dog gets his bone...err


----------



## kundalini

amolitor said:


> Dear Penthouse Letters,
> 
> ...





amolitor said:


> ... there I was on the internet, and this chick walks by waving flowers around in front of a camera and she had the biggest **** and the tautest *** I ever saw. You won't believe what happened next.



You missed the point dude.  Mine was a love story.  Get your mind out of the gutter.  She's plus 50 so her biggest **** and tautest *** have been a memory for a long time.  I'm okay with that.


----------



## Braineack

DGMPhotography said:


> Why would I need to feel better about myself? If I was trolling, you should be the one feeling bad for falling for it, and helping to make this such a huge thread.



why should I feel bad? Your cliche, richmond-art-student-esque, self-suffering (real or manufactured) has provided me with 19 pages of entertainment at "your" expense; not mine.


----------



## cgipson1

&#3650;&#3626;&#3648;&#3616;&#3603;&#3637;&#3588;&#3623;&#3634;&#3617;&#3626;&#3609;&#3651;&#3592;


----------



## Derrel

OP, If you actually were just trolling, it would only additionally reinforce your reputation as a d-bag...


----------



## sm4him

DGMPhotography said:


> What I I told you.... This whole thread, I have been trolling.



On my Respect scale of 1 to 25, you just fell to -36.  I do, however, appreciate you letting me know that I can safely never, ever again pay a single bit of attention to anything you have to say.

Either you weren't trolling and are just covering yourself for looking like a lame-o now, in which case, that's just sad and I have no respect for you because you clearly have no respect for yourself.

OR: You WERE trolling, in which case, that's just sad and I have no respect for you because you clearly have no respect for yourself.

INTEGRITY. You can't buy it, but you should really work on getting yourself some.


----------



## runnah

Right, this is the same a tripping over something, then recovering by saying "I mean't to do that!".


----------



## JacaRanda

sm4him said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I I told you.... This whole thread, I have been trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my Respect scale of 1 to 25, you just fell to -36. I do, however, appreciate you letting me know that I can safely never, ever again pay a single bit of attention to anything you have to say.
> 
> Either you weren't trolling and are just covering yourself for looking like a lame-o now, in which case, that's just sad and I have no respect for you because you clearly have no respect for yourself.
> 
> OR: You WERE trolling, in which case, that's just sad and I have no respect for you because you clearly have no respect for yourself.
> 
> INTEGRITY. You can't buy it, but you should really work on getting yourself some.
Click to expand...


To OP:  See, now you gotta get a new name, a new fake girlfriend, a new Flickr account, a new camera and lenses.  Ya could not just leave well enough alone!  

I'm ticked off too.  You used me and I don't get to read the 2nd part or continuation of the Kundalini story!  :madmad::madmad:


----------



## kundalini

Cheers John.....   :thumbsup:


----------



## amolitor

If you're invested enough in someone you know _only through postings on some internet forum_ to be seriously angry when he or she is revealed to, maybe, have been a liar on that forum, the problem may lie within.


----------



## runnah

amolitor said:


> If you're invested enough in someone you know _only through postings on some internet forum_ to be seriously angry when he or she is revealed to, maybe, have been a liar on that forum, the problem may lie within.



I was devastated to find out that your famous hat was actually your daughters.


----------



## sleist

runnah said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're invested enough in someone you know _only through postings on some internet forum_ to be seriously angry when he or she is revealed to, maybe, have been a liar on that forum, the problem may lie within.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was devastated to find out that your famous hat was actually your daughters.
Click to expand...


Does that make him a cross dresser?


----------



## Tiller

amolitor said:


> If you're invested enough in someone you know only through postings on some internet forum to be seriously angry when he or she is revealed to, maybe, have been a liar on that forum, the problem may lie within.



No, it just means he's a d***


----------



## runnah

sleist said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're invested enough in someone you know _only through postings on some internet forum_ to be seriously angry when he or she is revealed to, maybe, have been a liar on that forum, the problem may lie within.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was devastated to find out that your famous hat was actually your daughters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that make him a cross dresser?
Click to expand...


Fun Fact: 78% of cross dressers can't cross deserts.


----------



## IByte

DGMPhotography said:


> What I I told you.... This whole thread, I have been trolling.



At least he's honest, like a Runnah sidekick!


----------



## Tiller

runnah said:


> Fun Fact: 78% of cross dressers can't cross deserts.



But 89% of nudists can.


----------



## runnah

IByte said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I I told you.... This whole thread, I have been trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he's honest, like a Runnah sidekick!
Click to expand...


My sidekick would be way more clever and more female.


----------



## IByte

runnah said:


> My sidekick would be way more clever and more female.


...Female hand puppet!!


----------



## sleist

runnah said:


> sleist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was devastated to find out that your famous hat was actually your daughters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that make him a cross dresser?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fun Fact: 78% of cross dressers can't cross deserts.
Click to expand...


It's all lies unless there's a graph.


----------



## jwbryson1

Derrel said:


> OP, If you actually were just trolling, it would only additionally reinforce your reputation as a d-bag...




Uhhh..Yawp.


----------



## Tiller

Here ya go :mrgreen:

# of nudists and cross dressers that cross deserts.


----------



## amolitor

This is hilarious. The incredible raft of **** the guy was given on this thread is perfectly ok, but lying on the internets, no way.

Bullying is fine, lying isn't. Got it.


----------



## Tiller

cgipson1 said:


> &#3650;&#3626;&#3648;&#3616;&#3603;&#3637;&#3588;&#3623;&#3634;&#3617;&#3626;&#3609;&#3651;&#3592;


----------



## DGMPhotography

Okay, that was just for fun, I wasn't trolling. But Amolitor's got a point. And I'm starting to feel a little better so I guess all might be well in the world. Or, at least, my world.

Hopefully I get another chance with her. Who knows.


----------



## amolitor

OMG NOW HE LIED ABOUT LYING. THAT'S TWICE AS MUCH LYING.

LYing
LYnchmob

coincidence?


----------



## Dinardy




----------



## Tiller

DGMPhotography said:


> Okay, that was just for fun, I wasn't trolling. But Amolitor's got a point. And I'm starting to feel a little better so I guess all might be well in the world. Or, at least, my world.
> 
> Hopefully I get another chance with her. Who knows.



Pathetic.


----------



## Braineack




----------



## JacaRanda

I just went back and read nothing that looked like bullying.  I'm lost, which happens often.


----------



## sleist

JacaRanda said:


> I just went back and read nothing.



I fixed that for you ...


----------



## runnah

JacaRanda said:


> I just went back and read nothing that looked like bullying.  I'm lost, which happens often.



Subtext.


----------



## kathyt

texkam said:


> I had green jello for dinner.


Kinda like my lunch.
2 apples
1 handful of basil
2 handfuls of spinach
1 lime


----------



## jwbryson1

kathythorson said:


> texkam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had green jello for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda like my lunch.
> 2 apples
> 1 handful of basil
> 2 handfuls of spinach
> 1 lime
> View attachment 54149
Click to expand...



:shock: :shock: :shock: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## sleist

kathythorson said:


> texkam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had green jello for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda like my lunch.
> 2 apples
> 1 handful of basil
> 2 handfuls of spinach
> 1 lime
> View attachment 54149
Click to expand...


You forgot the vodka.


----------



## kathyt

jwbryson1 said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> texkam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had green jello for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda like my lunch.
> 2 apples
> 1 handful of basil
> 2 handfuls of spinach
> 1 lime
> View attachment 54149
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock: uke: uke: uke:
Click to expand...

It is actually really good. It tastes like a mojito plus it is really good for me. It gives me a ton of energy. Don't knock it till you try it! My 4 year old loves them too!


----------



## kathyt

sleist said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> texkam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had green jello for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda like my lunch.
> 2 apples
> 1 handful of basil
> 2 handfuls of spinach
> 1 lime
> View attachment 54149
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You forgot the vodka.
Click to expand...

Oops. You are right. 
Vodka


----------



## IByte

kathythorson said:


> Kinda like my lunch.
> 2 apples
> 1 handful of basil
> 2 handfuls of spinach
> 1 lime
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=54149"/>



Cabbage vomit!


----------



## o hey tyler

kathythorson said:


> Kinda like my lunch.
> 2 apples
> 1 handful of basil
> 2 handfuls of spinach
> 1 lime
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=54149"/>



Yum. Dat vitamix?


----------



## Photographiend

I may have to try that... minus the vodka. Sounds healthy.


----------



## kathyt

o hey tyler said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda like my lunch.
> 2 apples
> 1 handful of basil
> 2 handfuls of spinach
> 1 lime
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachments/off-topic-chat/54149-girl-trouble-image.jpg"/>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yum. Dat vitamix?
Click to expand...

Just my juicer.


----------



## sleist

What, no wheat grass?
That sh!t gives me a buzz.  It's like overdosing on health.


----------



## o hey tyler

kathythorson said:


> Just my juicer.



Does basil give off that much juice? I juiced spinach once but it didn't produce much of anything. Kale on the other hand juices very well in my experience.


----------



## Photographiend

As for the OP *insert smiley whomping smiley with a stick here*


----------



## snerd

o hey tyler said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda like my lunch.
> 2 apples
> 1 handful of basil
> 2 handfuls of spinach
> 1 lime
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachments/off-topic-chat/54149-girl-trouble-image.jpg"/>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yum. Dat vitamix?
Click to expand...

 *Vitameatavegamin!*






Guess I'm showing my age, huh?


----------



## kathyt

o hey tyler said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just my juicer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does basil give off that much juice? I juiced spinach once but it didn't produce much of anything. Kale on the other hand juices very well in my experience.
Click to expand...

The whole recipe was a good sized glass. A good detox. The basil and the spinach don't make a ton of juice, but a combination of all of the above are what do the trick. Leave the peel on the lime and the skin on the apple. It is a really refreshing drink. You will be surprised. Add a couple of ice cubes once its done.


----------



## IByte

kathythorson said:


> The whole recipe was a good sized glass. A good detox. The basil and the spinach don't make a ton of juice, but a combination of all of the above are what do the trick. Leave the peel on the lime and the skin on the apple. It is a really refreshing drink. You will be surprised. Add a couple of ice cubes once its done.



Yup, just keep lieing to yourself after every green, chunk lumpy taste.


----------



## kathyt

IByte said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole recipe was a good sized glass. A good detox. The basil and the spinach don't make a ton of juice, but a combination of all of the above are what do the trick. Leave the peel on the lime and the skin on the apple. It is a really refreshing drink. You will be surprised. Add a couple of ice cubes once its done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, just keep lieing to yourself after every green, chunk lumpy taste.
Click to expand...

With a juicer there is no lumps, chunks, or pulp. Just juice. All of the clumpy stuff goes into a separate container to be thrown away. If you didn't see that it was green you would never know it had spinach in it. You can see through the juice. If you want to watch an inspirational documentary watch this. This is just the trailer.


----------



## Justman1020

Hey guy's, lets make a thread, for 23 pages, where we all LIE about dating experiences...

one time, i dated miley cyrus... 
i made that up.


----------



## runnah

Justman1020 said:


> Hey guy's, lets make a thread, for 23 pages, where we all LIE about dating experiences...
> 
> one time, i dated miley cyrus...
> i made that up.



One time I dated your mom. True story...son.


----------



## kathyt

Justman1020 said:


> Hey guy's, lets make a thread, for 23 pages, where we all LIE about dating experiences...
> 
> one time, i dated miley cyrus...
> i made that up.


Yikes. No cool points there buddy!


----------



## sleist

> where we all LIE about dating experiences



AKA high school


----------



## Justman1020

runnah said:


> Justman1020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guy's, lets make a thread, for 23 pages, where we all LIE about dating experiences...
> 
> one time, i dated miley cyrus...
> i made that up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One time I dated your mom. True story...son.
Click to expand...


I feel SO bad for you...



kathythorson said:


> Justman1020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guy's, lets make a thread, for 23 pages, where we all LIE about dating experiences...
> 
> one time, i dated miley cyrus...
> i made that up.
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes. No cool points there buddy!
Click to expand...


This was before she was a....well, before she humped beetlejuice...



sleist said:


> where we all LIE about dating experiences
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA high school
Click to expand...


"this one time in band camp..."


----------



## cgipson1

kathythorson said:


> texkam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had green jello for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda like my lunch.
> 2 apples
> 1 handful of basil
> 2 handfuls of spinach
> 1 lime
> View attachment 54149
Click to expand...


Sounds yummy! I had two kinds of Har Gau, Siu Mai, Cha Siu Bao, and a Jin Deui and a Daan Tat for desert! I love Chinatown!

Your lunch sounds yummy, btw... if somewhat calorie deficient!


----------



## kathyt

cgipson1 said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> texkam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had green jello for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda like my lunch.
> 2 apples
> 1 handful of basil
> 2 handfuls of spinach
> 1 lime
> View attachment 54149
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds yummy! I had two kinds of Har Gau, Siu Mai, Cha Siu Bao, and a Jin Deui and a Daan Tat for desert! I love Chinatown!
> 
> Your lunch sounds yummy, btw... if somewhat calorie deficient!
Click to expand...

I still eat other things throughout the day, but this was my pre-workout detox, energy boost. The point for me is to eat as clean as I can. Juicing is just part of that for me.


----------



## Derrel

There's a small step in the juicing process that Kay Thor* conveniently* FORGOT to mention* at the big TPF get-together...












*(Kay Thor: part super-mom, part super-hero)


----------



## kathyt

Derrel said:


> There's a small step in the juicing process that Kay Thor* conveniently* FORGOT to mention* at the big TPF get-together...
> 
> View attachment 54175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(Kay Thor: part super-mom, part super-hero)


:lmao:


----------



## texkam

> Leave the peel on the lime and the skin on the apple


 and.......


----------



## manaheim

Derrel said:


> There's a small step in the juicing process that Kay Thor* conveniently* FORGOT to mention* at the big TPF get-together...
> 
> View attachment 54175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(Kay Thor: part super-mom, part super-hero)



Dude, how are you DOING this? lol


----------



## kathyt

texkam said:


> Leave the peel on the lime and the skin on the apple
> 
> 
> 
> and.......
Click to expand...

I sing this song to my son alllllll the time! It is so catchy.


----------



## DGMPhotography

3 notes:

1) I do kinda wish this was a lie. I wish we didn't jump the gun, and I wish I was more prepared. I wasn't, but I suppose it was a learning experience. Thanks for all the feedback.

2) I'm starting to feel a little better. I didn't think it was possible, but what do you know. 

3) Derrel's cartoons are amazing, and I, too, am curious as to how they are made!


----------



## IByte

kathythorson said:


> I still eat other things throughout the day, but this was my pre-workout detox, energy boost. The point for me is to eat as clean as I can. Juicing is just part of that for me.



Juicing veggies is actually good but time the time it takes to juice, drink and clean up..nope I buy superfood. 

What is superfood you ask?  It's freezed dried veggies that's not only more convenient; but very little mess, inexpensive, great in whey protien(buy chocolate). I guarantee you will get better serving of veggies.


----------



## runnah

manaheim said:


> Dude, how are you DOING this? lol



I am no expert but it appears that he is drawing them.


----------



## pgriz

Derrel actually works as a syndicated cartoonist, who does photography on the side.  :mrgreen:


----------



## amolitor

Search for 'online cartoon maker' or whatever, I suspect there are 12083982x web sites that let you drop stock characters into stock backgrounds and manipulate them a bit.


----------



## Photographiend

They appear to be done on the computer. Under which program I couldn't say. But he definitely does a good job.


----------



## jwbryson1

kathythorson said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda like my lunch.
> 2 apples
> 1 handful of basil
> 2 handfuls of spinach
> 1 lime
> View attachment 54149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock: uke: uke: uke:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is actually really good. It tastes like a mojito plus it is really good for me. It gives me a ton of energy. Don't knock it till you try it! My 4 year old loves them too!
Click to expand...


Just teasing you.  I actually like to make "smoothies" with bananas, apples, spinach, avocado, hemp seed oil, ground flaxseed, protein power, etc.

Your recipe just looked like it would not make enough to hold me.


----------



## runnah

jwbryson1 said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock: uke: uke: uke:
> 
> 
> 
> It is actually really good. It tastes like a mojito plus it is really good for me. It gives me a ton of energy. Don't knock it till you try it! My 4 year old loves them too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just teasing you.  I actually like to make "smoothies" with bananas, apples, spinach, avocado, hemp seed oil, ground flaxseed, protein power, etc.
> 
> Your recipe just looked like it would not make enough to hold me.
Click to expand...


Clean out your PM messages.


----------



## jwbryson1

I only have 34.  Is it bouncing back?


----------



## runnah

yes.


----------



## Justman1020

Wait wait wait....no Post since yesterday morning? Did the girl issues just...stop?!?


----------



## DGMPhotography

Justman1020 said:


> Wait wait wait....no Post since yesterday morning? Did the girl issues just...stop?!?



I mean... There's nothing I can really do about it. I want to talk to her, but that would probably scare her away even more.


----------



## raventepes

Best I can offer is to just "Man Up". You screwed up. It happens! Since she obviously wasn't "the one", move on. The more time you spend moping about and being hung up on one woman, the less time you have out in the world. And STOP LOOKING! The right woman will come along when you're ready, and when you don't expect it. In the mean time, you're still young. Get out there and live! You have a camera, so there's no reason NOT to be out in the world! 

And if all else fails, post an ad to Craigslist explaining that you're an amateur photographer looking for models willing to do free location shoots for experience. It might score you a date!


----------



## Justman1020

raventepes said:


> Best I can offer is to just "Man Up". You screwed up. It happens! Since she obviously wasn't "the one", move on. The more time you spend moping about and being hung up on one woman, the less time you have out in the world. And STOP LOOKING! The right woman will come along when you're ready, and when you don't expect it. In the mean time, you're still young. Get out there and live! You have a camera, so there's no reason NOT to be out in the world!
> 
> And if all else fails, post an ad to Craigslist explaining that you're an amateur photographer looking for models willing to do free location shoots for experience. It might score you a date!



you sir...way to late to this game, this thread went to hell about 15 pages ago....


----------



## PixelRabbit

jwbryson1 said:


> I only have 34.  Is it bouncing back?



Check if your sent folder is full... I speak from experience lol


----------



## mishele

Gotta love it when your box is full, right rabbit?!


----------



## PixelRabbit

Gasp! Blush! No comment


----------



## ratssass

mishele said:


> Gotta love it when your box is full, right rabbit?!



...gotta be better than throwing a hot dog down a hallway


----------



## DGMPhotography

So today we hung out. A group of us went to church and her and I ended up sitting with each other. We got along pretty well. She found a few reasons to keep touching me (fixing my tie, etc.) I'm not getting my hopes up (well maybe I am), but in a non-date setting I really like being around her. Then we all got coffee after and hung out for a little bit. If anything, I think I'm over my uber depression. Now I just need to get motivated to start working again, especially on photography - I have a lot of shoots lined up that I need to schedule!


----------



## vintagesnaps

I thought you said after all this that you were just trolling... as in making up this whole thing? or what? (I'm sure not going back thru all these pages to try to find out...)


----------



## DGMPhotography

vintagesnaps said:


> I thought you said after all this that you were just trolling... as in making up this whole thing? or what? (I'm sure not going back thru all these pages to try to find out...)



Yeah, you shoulda kept reading


----------



## gsgary

Forget the ***** and move on


----------



## gsgary

She's playing you like a puppet


----------



## ronlane

gsgary said:


> She's playing you like a puppet



She's got to get her money back some how


----------



## DGMPhotography

ronlane said:


> She's got to get her money back some how



-____-


----------



## snerd

And they all said, Amen.


----------



## DGMPhotography

Sorry for the necro bump, but.....

I told y'all I would give you an update if anything changed. Well after some time, I told her what I thought and she proceeded to friendzone me. This was a few days ago. Oddly enough, though, I'm not upset, but actually happy. I do wonder about what could have been and what I could have done differently, but in the end I'm just happy I know, and can move on. And we joked about it and made fun, and will be friends. I also think I'll be stronger after this. After such a trivial thing being such a big deal to me, I think it will be more trivial to me in the future, and less a big deal. I'm already finding myself finding women more approachable and easier to talk to.

Thanks for the tips, y'all, and for being there for me!


----------



## limr

Holy crap, did I really just read this entire effing thing? Just had to go for that necro bump, didn't'cha???

Insomnia's a hell of a beeee-yotch.

My boyfriend and I met in high school and became friends. He had a huge crush on me. Asked me to the prom. I said no. We stayed friends. Tried a few moves now and then. Didn't work. We lost touch. I then met someone in college and got engaged at 21. Came to my senses 2 years later and handed back the ring. Best thing I ever did. That's when I went about this business of figuring out just what the hell kind of life I wanted to have. 

After some years, a few more relationships (and flings...I always recommend a summer fling!), and many many moves, I was again living in the same area as he was and we started hanging out again. I could tell he still liked me but he said he was fine being friends because he preferred me in his life than not in his life. 

Well, sometimes it's not just the person who has to be right; it's the timing, too. 16 years after I turned him down for the prom, I jumped him one night after a few glasses of wine. Eight years later and we're still together, with no inkling that we won't want to stay that way. 

Life is cray-cray and when it comes down to it, we're all just trying to hang on. Only thing you can really do is make sure your head isn't planted so firmly up your a-...er...between your kidneys that you can't manage to pull it out and see something other than your own schite.


----------



## snerd

If you're relying on someone else to make you happy................... well, never mind.


----------



## Braineack

DGMPhotography said:


> I do wonder about what could have been and what I could have done differently, but in the end I'm just happy I know, and can move on.




nothing.  if she actually liked you, it wouldn't have mattered.


----------



## DGMPhotography

Braineack said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do wonder about what could have been and what I could have done differently, but in the end I'm just happy I know, and can move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing.  if she actually liked you, it wouldn't have mattered.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I just wish she got a chance to know me. She was attracted to me, but then the only impression she had of me is the date and yeah... that didn't really help. But now we should be able to get to know each other as friends and it be a lot less pressure. 

Limr, good stuff. Life is crazy sometimes.


----------



## Tiller

This thread is STILL GOING?!


----------



## IByte

Tiller said:


> This thread is STILL GOING?!



Like a cold sore!


----------

